# Gute Ausrede für WotLK



## Kandramas (3. November 2008)

Heyho,
also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^

Gruß und Thx
Kandi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (3. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...


So ich bin auch ni der 10.aber ich bleib zuhause weil ich zur dritten stunde habe und um 13:10 uhr schluss hab.
Ansonsten wrd ich drauf scheißen und zu schule gehen,Vorallem die 10.klasse ist wichtig wegen den mittelschulabschluss etc.Schule geht also vor



und weil ich es noch nie getan hab tuh ichs jetzt:Fiiiihiiiiiirst


----------



## Chyna (3. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...




ich hab nen super tipp: geh in die schule. bis die server richtig funktionieren ist eh wochenende


----------



## Floyder (3. November 2008)

Magenkrämpfe vortäuschen ist einfach.. ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. November 2008)

sag einfach ihr hättet im Bio Unterricht Ebola-Kulturen gezüchtet zu Studienzwecken.

Und trotz strenger Sicherheitsvorkehrungen  bestünde nun der Verdacht, dass einige Schüler (zu denen du leider auch gehörtst) infiziert sein könnten.
Um Mitschüler nicht zu gefährden müssen alle Bertroffenen nun 3 Tage zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## Panky88 (3. November 2008)

Hallo Kandi,

würde die Schule vorziehen (bin selbst Schüler in der Altenpflege). 
Ich würde dir raten zur Schule zu gehen. 

Ich begründe diese Aussage damit:
  -Guter Abschluss = Bessere Chance auf eine Ausbildung zum ....
  -Spielen kannst du noch immer wenn du aus der Schule 
   ( nach dem du Hausaufgaben und gelernt hast) kommst
  - Und die Server sowieso Laggen und abkratzen ohne Ende.

MfG

Panky88


----------



## Saytan (3. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> sag einfach ihr hättet im Bio Unterricht Ebola-Kulturen gezüchtet zu Studienzwecken.
> 
> Und trotz strenger Sicherheitsvorkehrungen  bestünde nun der Verdacht, dass einige Schüler (zu denen du leider auch gehörtst) infiziert sein könnten.
> Um Mitschüler nicht zu gefährden müssen alle Bertroffenen nun 3 Tage zu Hause bleiben.


die eltern wollen bestimmt einen zettel sehen oder lachen einfach ^^


----------



## Mini Vaati (3. November 2008)

was bringt es zu hause zu bleiben?genügend bleiben zuhause und der server is wahrscheinlich so voll,das man nich spielen kann


----------



## Xelyna (3. November 2008)

Hm Magenschmerzen! (:
Ich selber hab mir Urlaub genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> die ältern wolen bestimmt einen zettel sehen oder lachen einfach ^^



meinst du, ja? 
So sind Ältern nun mal einfach etzend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (3. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> meinst du, ja?
> So sind Ältern nun mal einfach etzend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ups selfowned xD egal ich darf mich auch mal verschreiben,war bissel krass aber okay


----------



## mookuh (3. November 2008)

Geh in die Schule.
Ich hab mir auch überlegt ob ich krank spiel, aber die Server laggen sowieso dann, sodass man nicht spielen kann


----------



## Pheselo (3. November 2008)

XD Panky : "Ich begründe diese Aussage damit:
-Guter Abschluss = Bessere Chance auf eine Ausbildung zum ...."
Ein tag fehlen = Schule verkackt xD ?
Ich mag so welche du hast die HA nicht gemacht du wirst eldenich in der Schule verkacken und als Kellerkind enden aussagen nicht 
ein bisschen übertrieben oder? 

BTW: Geh zur Schule, hab Kopfschmerzen geh nach dahin wo(<---beabsichtig) du dieses Spiel kriegst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und installiere ^^


----------



## fraudani (3. November 2008)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht wirklich, entschuldige. Wie lange hast Du Schule? Danach sollte immer noch genug Zeit sein das Spiel zu kaufen (sofern Du es nicht vorbestellt hast) und zu installieren. Es ist wohl ohnehin eher fraglich, ob man denn am 13. auch wirklich zum Zocken kommt. Ich fürchte eher, dass direkt nach der Installation erst mal wieder massig Patches folgen, was auch eine Weile dauern dürfte, weil da wer weiß wie viele Leute an den Servern hängen und patchen bzw. einloggen wollen. 

Ist nicht böse gemeint, also bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich denke, Du wirst es die paar Stunden in der Schule aushalten und dann halt etwas später erst mit Wotlk anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich sonst noch sagen könnte, lasse ich lieber, weil es zu sehr nach Zeigefinger, Erziehung und sonstigem bla bla klingen würde. 

Halt es einfach die paar Stunden aus und hoffe drauf, dass bis dahin der erste große Ansturm vorbei ist und die Server einigermaßen problemlos funktionieren, wenn Du Dich dann endlich einloggst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, ich weiß, das war nicht hilfreich und Du wolltest eigentlich was anderes hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (3. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...




Geh zum Lehrer sagt ich komme am 13 nicht wegen Wow. (steckst im noch 200 Euro in die Tasche dann sagt der schon nix)


----------



## Impostor (3. November 2008)

na, wenn würde ich mir den 14. Frei nehmen oder besser gleich den 17.
denn wie bei Patchday wird das eh erstmal so überrannt das man eh nicht so weit kommt wie´s man gern hätte
ein Ding wo man sich auch Psychologisch drauf einrichten sollte und am besten 5 anderen raten sollte mit der Auflage das auch 5 anderen zu raten um die Sinnbefreiten Spammings in Grenzen zu halten
aber manche werden trotzdem nicht kapieren das es nicht lohnt für einen Tag die Login-Server so weit aufzubohren, wie es nicht lohnt die Autobahn 8 Spurig zu machen damit kein Stau zu den Ferien entsteht


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. November 2008)

Ich gehe auch noch zur Schule udn wieso willst du
da Zuhause bleiben?

Um den ganzen Tag zu zocken oder wie?
Kannst du doch auch nach der Schule.


----------



## toryz (3. November 2008)

> Ich mag so welche du hast die HA nicht gemacht du wirst eldenich in der Schule verkacken und als Kellerkind enden aussagen nicht
> ein bisschen übertrieben oder?



Hat dir damals keiner den Rat gegeben? Wenn doch, wieso hast du ihn nicht befolgt? xD 

Sry, konnte ich mir echt nicht verkneifen, wobei du Recht hast. Von einem Tag wird die Welt nicht untergehen. Andererseits, wird es der TE auch verkraften wenn er Mittags nach der Schule spielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (3. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Geh zum Lehrer sagt ich komme am 13 nicht wegen Wow. (steckst im noch 200 Euro in die Tasche dann sagt der schon nix)


Der war nicht^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (3. November 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> Geh in die Schule.
> Ich hab mir auch überlegt ob ich krank spiel, aber die Server laggen sowieso dann, sodass man nicht spielen kann




Wir sind doch alle Keller Kinder O.o^^ 



ich sitze gerade mit meinen 5 PCs 15 Bildschirmen im keller ^^


----------



## Saytan (3. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Wir sind doch alle Keller Kinder O.o^^
> 
> 
> 
> ich sitze gerade mit meinen 5 PCs 15 Bildschirmen im keller ^^


*hust*freaak*hust* xD


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> meinst du, ja?
> So sind Ältern nun mal einfach etzend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Dich mit Duden bewerf*


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> sag einfach ihr hättet im Bio Unterricht Ebola-Kulturen gezüchtet zu Studienzwecken.
> 
> Und trotz strenger Sicherheitsvorkehrungen  bestünde nun der Verdacht, dass einige Schüler (zu denen du leider auch gehörtst) infiziert sein könnten.
> Um Mitschüler nicht zu gefährden müssen alle Bertroffenen nun 3 Tage zu Hause bleiben.


heheheheee
uss ich versuchen


----------



## Gaoyiski (3. November 2008)

schneid dir ein Ohr ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (3. November 2008)

Gaoyiski schrieb:


> schneid dir ein Ohr ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nene dann kommt der ohrensammler und holt sich das, da können die ärtzte dir das ohr nachher nicht wieder dran machen^^


----------



## Panky88 (3. November 2008)

Pheselo schrieb:


> XD Panky : "Ich begründe diese Aussage damit:
> -Guter Abschluss = Bessere Chance auf eine Ausbildung zum ...."
> Ein tag fehlen = Schule verkackt xD ?
> Ich mag so welche du hast die HA nicht gemacht du wirst eldenich in der Schule verkacken und als Kellerkind enden aussagen nicht
> ...



Nein, ich meine keine aussage zum Kellerkind, nur (ich spreche aus Erfahrung im Realen Leben) so erging es mir damals, weil ich sehr viele Videogames gespielt habe, und halt nur nen guten Hauptschulabschluss bekommen habe. Daraufhin habe ich die 10.te nochmal wiederholt und habe nun einen guten Realschulabschluss.

Aufs *Kellerkind* hab ich es gar nicht bezogen.

*Es gibt weitaus wichtigeres auf der Welt als WoW.*


----------



## Artenus (3. November 2008)

Panky88 schrieb:


> *Es gibt weitaus wichtigeres auf der Welt als WoW.*




oh mein gott? Das meinst du nicht ernst oder? Mein Leben...kein Sinn mehr..


----------



## Kronas (3. November 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> oh mein gott? Das meinst du nicht ernst oder? Mein Leben...kein Sinn mehr..


der gang zu tür/kühlschrank/telefon ist wichtiger als wow? oder gibts da im leben etwa noch mehr


----------



## Graggi (3. November 2008)

omg wie süchtig kann man sein um blau zu machen für ein Spiel. Bestells halt über amazon wenn du es umbedingt gleich zocken willst. Geh doch einfach nach der Schule um Laden. Hast ja hoffentlich vorbestellt.
Zum glück hab ich da kein Prob damit. Als BC rauskam hatte der Media Markt in meiner Nähe noch fast 50 Spiele übrig und wenns diesmal ausverkauft is wird halt mein Dudu auf 70 gebracht.


----------



## Rhokan (3. November 2008)

So du glaubst also allen ernstes das am 13.11 die server problemlos funktionieren und es sich lohnt zu schwänzen?


----------



## The Future (3. November 2008)

Omg wie viele ihn auch noch tipps geben traurig ist wieder heute freier ausgangs tag? und zum Te get a Real live


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (3. November 2008)

Ich bin auch in der 10. Klasse und geh am 13. in die Schule.
1. reicht es mir wenn ich nachmittags spielen kann
2. ärgerst du dich eh nur rum, weil alles laggt und die Gebiete völlig überfüllt sind


----------



## Shrukan (3. November 2008)

Ausrede?
Ich hab Schule und erst nachmittags Schluss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht in der Freistunde kaufen und installieren und dann wieder zur Schule.
Ich kann ja net schwänzen hör ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (3. November 2008)

Man Leute ich denke der TE hat eher beabsichtigt sich hier lustige Gründe fürs Fehlen aufzählen zu lassen. Also hört auf mit den Moralpredigten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (3. November 2008)

wenn man 1 tag fehlt bricht die welt nicht ein !
-.-


trink am abend davor ordentlich und morgen gehts dir dann erst recht beschissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (3. November 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Man Leute ich denke der TE hat eher beabsichtigt sich hier lustige Gründe fürs Fehlen aufzählen zu lassen. Also hört auf mit den Moralpredigten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gabs sowas net schonmal in gott und die welt?


----------



## Healguard (3. November 2008)

Deine Eltern und Mitschüler (eventuell auch Lehrer) wissen natürlich nicht, dass du WoW spielst und dass du zufällig am Tag wo die Erweiterung rauskommt vorm Media Markt stehst und wartest.
Natürlich nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (3. November 2008)

Bei uns ist am 12.11 das Heidenfest, das wäre ein Grund am nächsten Tag kaputt zu sein : D


----------



## Palarius01 (3. November 2008)

Sag doch einfach:

MAMAAA wenn ich mich nicht zuhause reggen kann,kann ich keine guten Noten in der Schule 
farmen also bitte lass mich zuhause ich schaff dass schon alleine du kannst daweil ein paar 
quests in der Arbeit machen damit wir etwas Gold zuhause haben....und nein ich bin nicht SÜCHTIG (tzz zieht die aggro bei mir) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (3. November 2008)

m1chel schrieb:


> wenn man 1 tag fehlt bricht die welt nicht ein !
> -.-
> 
> 
> ...


-.- mehr muss man nicht sagen


----------



## Kronas (3. November 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Deine Eltern und Mitschüler (eventuell auch Lehrer) wissen natürlich nicht, dass du WoW spielst und dass du zufällig am Tag wo die Erweiterung rauskommt vorm Media Markt stehst und wartest.
> Natürlich nicht.
> 
> 
> ...


najaaa halbe klasse weiß das auch wenn ich der einzige bin ders zockt^^
und wie ich die kenne werdens die lehrer schnell erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für mich ist es schlechte idee zu fehlen^^


----------



## The Future (3. November 2008)

Palarius01 schrieb:


> Sag doch einfach:
> 
> MAMAAA wenn ich mich nicht zuhause reggen kann,kann ich keine guten Noten in der Schule
> farmen also bitte lass mich zuhause ich schaff dass schon alleine du kannst daweil ein paar
> ...


/sign 200%


----------



## Bäriderbär (3. November 2008)

lohnt nicht so früh anzufangen, ich werd frühestens weihnachten oder nächstes jahr damit anfangen. viel zu viel los in den startgebieten und in der zeit mal endlich wowfrei sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (3. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...


behaupte in deiner Klasse geht die Grippe um und du fühlst dich schon net so gut also musst du zuhause bleiben


----------



## Pumajäger (3. November 2008)

Chyna schrieb:


> ich hab nen super tipp: geh in die schule. bis die server richtig funktionieren ist eh wochenende




kann nur zustimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KiLLa239 (3. November 2008)

Bin auch in der 10...

Ich werde erst wie gewohnt in die Schule gehen und dann mein vorbestelltes WotLK abholen...

Ausreden:
Tu einfach schon am Abend vor der Veröffentlichung so, als würde es dir nicht so gut gehen und am nächsten Morgen ist die Krankheit dann voll durchgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kopfschmerzen bringens auch immer aber naja meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich nicht zu schwänzen, um ein bisschen früher auf total überfüllten, laggenden Servern zu spielen. 

Wie dem auch sei, HF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (3. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...



Solchen Leuten wie Du es bist, sollte man das spielen am PC ganz verbieten. Kleiner man kann es auch übertreiben. Geh dein geregeltest RL nach , wenn es überhaupt noch da ist und spiele, wenn du freizeit hast..................


----------



## Themrock (3. November 2008)

also wow kannst du immer spielen!!! und am we laufen vielleicht auch die server besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychomantis87 (3. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...





lol suchti


----------



## OMGlooool (3. November 2008)

ehm... süchtig?

aber ok dafür ist das forum ja da
auch süchtigen wird geholfen.

ich denke tatsächlich das die beste lösung vorgetäuschte magenkrämpfe sind
und/oder schließ dich ne stunde auf dem klo ein und sag du hast durchfall

wichtig ist dass du deinen eltern nicht sagst dass an dem tag wow rauskommt weil dann ist es nicht mehr glaubhaft.

ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen
mfg
der böööse hexer

ps: ich bin auch 10. klasse ich gehe aber zur schule weil es aufm gymmi zur zeit recht schwer ist und ich keinen stoff verpassen darf


----------



## Two (3. November 2008)

ich würde nicht schwänzen.
wegen dem und ein paar anderen sachen stand mal das jugendamt vor der tür, aber weils das erste mal war haben sie nichts weiter gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sisaroth (3. November 2008)

Blödsinn zu Haus zu bleibeb, weil die Server eh wieder abkacken xD

Also gehst du schön in die Schule Lernst fleißig und spielst wenn du wieder heimkommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (3. November 2008)

ich habs so gemacht, hab mir wotlk im saturn zurücklegen lassen ( gab da so ne aktion....) un geh dann mitm kumpel grad nach der schule dahin, bin ma gespannt wie das abgeht im saturn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Metal (3. November 2008)

Mhm ich schreib da Erdkunde Klausur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja ich geh die Sache ruhiger an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (3. November 2008)

Hab die richtigen Lehrer... bei uns kannst drauf wetten dass 2-3 an dem Tag auch "krank sind", aus eben diesem Grund^^ Und vor 10 Uhr läuft eh kein Server...


----------



## Liyara (3. November 2008)

Wie schon so oft gesagt... Geh zur Schule und installiere das Spiel dann, die Server sind eh voll!
Zu BC habe ich auch erst einen Tag später angefangen und mir ist niemand davon gelevelt.


----------



## Hinterhältiger (3. November 2008)

Mittelohr entzüngung ---> kann mich nimmer konzentrieren soo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crosis (3. November 2008)

nimm wow zur schule mit^^ die schulserver sind heutzutage so leicht zu knacken(zumindest bei ABS) da kann man wirklich nur lachen^^


----------



## Crosis (3. November 2008)

Hinterhältiger schrieb:


> Mittelohr entzüngung ---> kann mich nimmer konzentrieren soo.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rofl nichtmehr konzentrieren...ich würde eher auf gleichgewichtsstörungen mein los setzen die sind bedrohlicher+konzentrieren kann er sich so oder so net(auch ohne wow^^)


----------



## Crosis (3. November 2008)

Liyara schrieb:


> Wie schon so oft gesagt... Geh zur Schule und installiere das Spiel dann, die Server sind eh voll!
> Zu BC habe ich auch erst einen Tag später angefangen und mir ist niemand davon gelevelt.


er könnte auch wow installation anmachen zur schule gehen und wenn er zuhause ist ist wow auch fertig installiert und (falls dann schon was kommt)hochgepatcht^^


----------



## Blutdürster (3. November 2008)

kauf es dir vor der schule


----------



## Fanktolas (3. November 2008)

"Mama ich hab -> Diarrhoe(Durchfall); Magen Darm; Fieber; Erkältung; Migräne; höllische Kopfschmerzen; Fieber; einen allergischen Anfall;...." (JA ich stehe dazu ich bin in der 13 und JA ich habe tatsächlich schonmal ein paar Tage für wow blau gemacht. JA ich würds wieder tun, und NEIN es hat meiner Ausbildung NICHT nachhaltig geschadet die paar Tage zu fehlen....)

Mein Tipp: Geh zu einem Internisten, und sag dass du seit ein paar Tagen schlimmen Durchfall hast. Noch ein paar Gliederschmerzen und Krämpfe hier und da... -Soweit ich weiß kann der dir das objektiv alles fast nicht nachweisen, also hast du ein Hieb und Stichfestes Attest...

und all diesen ach so altklugen Personen möchte ich nur mal gesagt haben, dass bei dem heutigen Schulsystem, indem alles wirklich bis es auch der letzte Depp fein zeriieben geschluckt hat, auf mehrere Jahre verteilt in der Ober-/ Mittelstufe wiederholt wird, ein bzw zwei drei fehlende Tage aber auch wirklich gar keinen UNterschied gemacht haben. Setzt dich vor nem mündlichen oder schriftlichen Test 5 Minuten länger mit nem guten Lehrbuch hin; fertig.
mfg


----------



## Yan-kit So (3. November 2008)

Ich hab am 13.11. meinen 16. Geburtstag :-/ ... Saufen? Wow? Schule? Feiern? ... ich hab noch so viel zu tun^.^

ICH BEREUE NICHTS xD


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (3. November 2008)

Auch in der 10. aber meine Ma weiß dass an dem Tag WotLk rauskommt und außedem sins doch eh nur n paar Stunden Schule <.<


----------



## Impostor (3. November 2008)

Blutdürster schrieb:


> kauf es dir vor der schule



wo wohnst du denn wo die Läden früher als wie 8 auf haben?


----------



## SrpskiMacak (3. November 2008)

Mach einen auf Krank und gut ist:-D und bei bc release liefen die server ja auch gut erst 12 stunden später ging es ned zum glück hatte ich frei und konnte bis 6 uhr morgens lvln :-D und dann am abend wieder erst dann wars laggy  :-) ausserdem gibt es diesmal 2 startpunkte :-)


----------



## cazimir (3. November 2008)

Geh in die Schule Junge. Dein Portemonnaie wird es dir später danken.


----------



## sno0zy (3. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...



lool, alleine das du sowas in erwägung ziehst sollte dir bewusst machen das sowas schon irgendwie eine vorstufe von psychischer abhängigkeit ist. genau wie die anderen nerds, die anstelle eines ähnlichen kommentars sogar noch tipps geben wie man sich am besten vor dem RL drücken kann - um zu ZOCKEN! omfg, setzt mal prioritäten... 

was mich angeht, ich werde in aller ruhe nach der arbeit in die stadt fahren und mir das game im laden kaufen. könnte zwar urlaub nehmen um es zu spielen, aber wofür? egal wie man es dreht, es ist nur ein spiel.

denk(t) mal darüber nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (3. November 2008)

Ich hab meinem Chef gesagt was Sache is und er hat gesagt mal sehen wie sichs einrichten lässt .. ich bin guter Dinge .. hatte schon zu BC-Release frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Zirâ- (3. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> sag einfach ihr hättet im Bio Unterricht Ebola-Kulturen gezüchtet zu Studienzwecken.
> 
> Und trotz strenger Sicherheitsvorkehrungen  bestünde nun der Verdacht, dass einige Schüler (zu denen du leider auch gehörtst) infiziert sein könnten.
> Um Mitschüler nicht zu gefährden müssen alle Bertroffenen nun 3 Tage zu Hause bleiben.





made my abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! jetz kann ich beruhigt schlafen gehn xD


----------



## Maximusthefirst (3. November 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Auch in der 10. aber meine Ma weiß dass an dem Tag WotLk rauskommt und außedem sins doch eh nur n paar Stunden Schule <.<


O.O
Okay, was für ne Family ist das denn bitte, wenn nicht mal eltern die schule ernst genug nehmen um ihr kind hinzuschicken^^

An den TE: Geh zur schule, wurde zwar schon häufig gesagt, aaber: Die Server werden NICHT laufen^^ Unter der gewawltigen Last wird der Nordendserver einfach nur am laggen und außer betrieb sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Machat (3. November 2008)

Hmm... ich werde einfach nicht erscheinen. Und ich versteh den Threadersteller ^_^ 

Ich werde auch jede Sekunde mit kribbeln im Bauch verbringen während es installiert, patch-t (ist NICHT deutsch^^) und der Server down geht. Ich werde mich freuen, ärgern und überrascht sein, wobei ich doch jegliche Info über WotLk aufgesaugt habe. Ich werde der in der Gilde sein der den anderen sagt wie die Quests zu machen sind und ich werde wieder meine Wochenenden mit WoW versauen =)))

das war leider alles ernst gemeint... Aber es macht mir ja auch wirklich spaß =D

PS: Schwänz wenn du schwänzen willst und lass dir von denen hier nicht einreden dass du in die schule musst! Jeder darf mal krank machen...


----------



## Tristam (3. November 2008)

> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt,



Wenn es schon so weit ist, würd ich mir mal Gedanken machen. Meine Meinung. Ich denke für ein Pc-Spiel, quasi die virtuelle Welt, dürfte es eigentlich nicht so weit kommen die Schule zu schwänzen....Zumal du sowieso kaum zum spielen kommst, die server werden wohl sehr instabil sein.

MfG


----------



## Rantja (3. November 2008)

Pheselo schrieb:


> XD Panky : "Ich begründe diese Aussage damit:
> -Guter Abschluss = Bessere Chance auf eine Ausbildung zum ...."
> Ein tag fehlen = Schule verkackt xD ?
> Ich mag so welche du hast die HA nicht gemacht du wirst eldenich in der Schule verkacken und als Kellerkind enden aussagen nicht
> ...



Dir hätte der Deutschunterricht auch gut getan =)

Kopfschmerzen sind übrigens die perfekte Ausrede, da würdest ,als mein Sohn auch, zu Hause bleiben dürfen, allerdings im Bett! Der PC Bildschirm ist ja schließlich Gift wenn einem schon der Kopf wehtut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Hotgoblin schrieb:


> *Dich mit Duden bewerf*



*Dich mit Ironie bewerf*


----------



## vikitori (3. November 2008)

_*KOPFSCHMERZEN*_ ist immer die Lösung,denn die können nach ner halben Stunde weg sein und man kann wieder zocken tadaa


----------



## abe15 (3. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...



Wenn du WoW kaufen willst kannst du es eh erst nach der Schule machen weil dich sonst sofort die Polizei aufgreift und wenn du es vorbestellt hast kommt es gegen Mittag. Mein Fazit: Geh zur Schule!
Könnte nämlich auch passieren das deine Eltern dich nicht vor den Pc lassen weil du deine Krankheit auskuriern sollst^^


----------



## KArzzor (3. November 2008)

geb dir nen tipp, geh zur schule und hole es dir dann, weil du tust eh nur gegen ne wand laggen^^, von daher schafste vieleicht 4%exp mehr wie mit schule, und das ist schwänzen einfach nicht wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edeoo (4. November 2008)

geh zur schule am 13. kann man eh ned spielen außerdem is schule wichtiger


----------



## Akumab (4. November 2008)

<ironie>

Geh zum Mitternachtsverkauf und hol Dir das Spiel. Stelle Dich mindestens 10 Stunden vorher an.
Installiere und bleibe die ganze Nacht mit Amphetaminen wach.
Am Morgen siehst Du dann so schlimm aus, dass Dich Deine Mutter freiwillig zu Hause lässt.

</ironie>


----------



## Latharíl (4. November 2008)

geh hin...sag dann, dass dr nich gut is, fächel dir noch bissi luft zu, am besten verdrehste noch bissi die augen, abernet zu dolle un dann bitteste ganz lieb drum, dass du nach hause gehen darfst...

ich bin vom 12. 11. bis zum 15.11. aufer messe-.-


----------



## Abychef (4. November 2008)

Schule scheint bei dir ja nen hohen Stellenwert zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. November 2008)

Geh zur Schule. Dann haben wir einen weniger, der zum Tag des Schicksals die buffed-Server zum platzen bringt.


----------



## Lanatir (4. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...


Du könntest ja zur Drogenberatung gehen. Wenn dir das neue WOW nämlich so wichtig ist scheinst du die zu brauchen.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (4. November 2008)

Und am 13 November sind alle Server leer weil jeder denkt das sie überfüllt sind und die Server laggen.. (ich weiss es wird nicht so sein, aber währe doch lustig^^)

Zoggen kannst immer, ist doch wurscht ob es am 13. November ist oder später.. an diesem Tag wirst eh nix verpassen.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFlcqWQVVuU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordhaza (4. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Geh zum Lehrer sagt ich komme am 13 nicht wegen Wow. (steckst im noch 200 Euro in die Tasche dann sagt der schon nix)


Ja mach das auch in der Ausbildung.
Dann wirste HARTZ IVler und mein Job ist gesichert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (4. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> *hust*freaak*hust* xD


XD war ein Chertz hab noch Vergessen zu sagen ^^ dass ich im Keller  einen 105 cm Plasma Fernsehr hab für die Ps3,Wi,Schrot Box auch Xbox Genant ^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (4. November 2008)

Hordhaza schrieb:


> Ja mach das auch in der Ausbildung.
> Dann wirste HARTZ IVler und mein Job ist gesichert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich bin auch in der Aus Bildung da macht mal Halt Überstunden und von den Überstunden kann ich mir Frei nehmen O.o


Und Schule oder Ausbildung ist ganz was anders ^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (4. November 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Geh zur Schule. Dann haben wir einen weniger, der zum Tag des Schicksals die buffed-Server zum platzen bringt.




Genau mit den Treads Kack bliz,Server DOWN KACK BLIZ,für was Bezahl ich 13..... KACK Bliz.......


----------



## Raveless (4. November 2008)

Ich bin auch noch Schüler, aber wieso sollte ich blau machen um vor einem Bildschirm mit Fehlermeldungen und Ladebalken zu sitzen?
Da gehe ich lieber in die Schule, komme gutem Gewissens nach Hause und hoffe das der Paketmensch schon da war und die Amazonlieferung gebracht hat.
Wenn nicht ist's auch egal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also mein Tipp: Geh in die Schule!

Wenn du wirklich zu Hause bleiben willst täusch Magenschmerzen, Durchfall, Magenkrämpfe, Husten, Grippe oder sowas vor.
Auf keinen Fall Schwindelgefühle oder Kopfschmerzen, da werden deine Eltern dich mit ins Bett verbannen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Sefian- (4. November 2008)

hmmm lol zuerst dacht ich deine elter würden dich dazu zwingen wotlk zu kaufen aber ..... naja
also ich würd auf jeden fall zur schule denn wie 10000 andere schon sagten bis die server stabil sind dauerts erstmal ein paar tage außerdem würdes du eh jahre brauchen um den patch runter zu laden


----------



## Crash_hunter (4. November 2008)

Alta geh zur schule! Wenn du wegen einem Spiel die Schule schwänst ist eh schon alles vorbei... kannst ja meinetwegen an dem tag die letzten beiden stunden abklemmen, solange es keine hauptfächer sind, kunst oder so...


----------



## Alien123 (4. November 2008)

Wie lächerlich ist das denn. Ein 10 Klässler (der ohnehin schon um 13 Uhr Schule um hat) will extra für die 2 - 3 Stunden eher spielen sich Schulfrei nehmen.
Ich versteh auch nicht wieso einige Leute so geil darauf sind sofort am Release Tag zu spielen. Meint ihr, ihr verpasst irgendwas oder verliert den Anschluss? Oder könnt ihr es nicht einen einzigen Tag ohne WoW aushalten?
Ich glaube ihr redet hier nicht von "Spass am Spiel" (da die Server ohnehin am release Tag nicht richtig funktionieren) sondern vielmehr vom krampfhaften versuchen, als erster der beste sein zu wollen.


----------



## Ðarky :) (4. November 2008)

Du gehst zum Mitternachtsverkauf, lässt dich dermaßen kaputtmachen, dass du eins umsonst bekommst und am nächsten Tag nicht in die schule kannst.
klick


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2008)

Und ich fragte mich ernsthaft warum Deutschland so dämlich ist... 
Naja... Frage beantwortet!

Hoffentlich kommen mir ein paar der Leute hier, später auch so vor :-D Da weiß ich wenigstens wo die stecken und kann sie schön ins Klassenbuch eintragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Releasetag könnt ihr sowieso nicht spielen, weil der Ansturm SO groß sein wird, dass wie immer Blizzards Server abkacken oder euch mit Lags jenseits der 3000er Marke beglücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnap (4. November 2008)

da du ind er 10ten klasse die schulpflicht von 9 jahren erfüllt hast würde ich einfach komplett abbrechen und eine karriere als chinafarmer in tokio starten. dann kannst du 24/7 zocken und bekommst auch noch essen und trinken für lau.


----------



## Pcasso (4. November 2008)

hmmm sorry aber wegen nem game die schule zu schwänzen ist echt net sinnvoll....lass es einfach sein, zumal du sowieso nicht richtig zocken kannst am ersten tag weil alles überlastet ist....

geh zur schule und freu dich dann das du später ne runde zocken kannst (eventuell) aber die schule fallen zu lassen wegen wow ist echt sinnlos und ehrlich gesagt ziemlich dämlich


----------



## Preform (4. November 2008)

in der 10. hat man doch eh nur bis um 1 schule (esseiden du hast mittagsschule)...so what? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blinki (4. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...



Geh in die Schule und lern was für´s Leben WoW kannst du noch oft und lang genug zocken.

P.S. Die Server werden wohl eh nicht stabiel laufen


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...



ich kann dir sogar einen sehr guten tip geben, !!!geh in die schule!!!


----------



## zificult (4. November 2008)

morgen,
also erstmal glaub ich nicht das der Abschluss durch einmal Schule schwäntzen gefährdet ist.

Darüberhinaus glaube ich, dasss sich einige Poster hier der Problematik Kandis nicht im klaren sind.:

"Wie amcht man seiner Mutter weiss, um 0.00Uhr zu Saturn zu zischen und dann am nächsten morgen nicht aus dem Haus zu gehen."

Ich muss dir leider sagen als BC raus kam hatte ich das selbe Problem. Doch jetzt bin ich 18, meine Mutter berufstätig und ich freue mich auf den nächsten DO&FR zum zocken. Doch auch das funzt nich....ich schreibe 2 Klausuren -.-


----------



## Sibanti (4. November 2008)

Scheinen ja wirklich einige zu glauben, das sie sofort ohne Problem loslegen können, mit dem Spiel. Kann ich nur drüber lachen.
Falls es noch niemand aufgefallen ist, Spiele die neu erscheinen, sind erst nach dem min. 3 Patch einigermassen spielbar, also können die meisten ruhig weiter zur Schule/Arbeit gehen und bis zu den Weihnachtsferien oder zum Weihnachtsurlaub warten, das spart Vielen, viel Ärger. Oder besser noch, wartet ein halbes Jahr, dann wird das spiel bestimmt auch billiger.


----------



## Daywa (4. November 2008)

Wegen nem PC-Spiel zuhause bleiben? Eckt schon an Suchtverhalten an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Geh zur Schule. Haste mehr von.

Grüße


----------



## Gnap (4. November 2008)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Scheinen ja wirklich einige zu glauben, das sie sofort ohne Problem loslegen können, mit dem Spiel. Kann ich nur drüber lachen.
> Falls es noch niemand aufgefallen ist, Spiele die neu erscheinen, sind erst nach dem min. 3 Patch einigermassen spielbar, also können die meisten ruhig weiter zur Schule/Arbeit gehen und bis zu den Weihnachtsferien oder zum Weihnachtsurlaub warten, das spart Vielen, viel Ärger. Oder besser noch, wartet ein halbes Jahr, dann wird das spiel bestimmt auch billiger.



joa warte nen halbes jahr und raide sunwell alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wird dann wohl kaum noch leute geben die mit dir spielen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Izkold (4. November 2008)

"ich habe lebra "


----------



## Darkevil0904 (4. November 2008)

Ich glaube die meisten checken garnicht worum es geht...

Es geht darum dabei zu sein... vorm Saturn mit 100+ anderen WoW gamern zu warten das sich die "Tore" öffnen um sich an einer oder mehrerer wotlks zu vergreifen... zusammen Kriegslieder zu singen und "For the Horde" zu schreien um die Allies zu einem leisen Räuspern zu nötigen... um sie DANN auszulachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann schnell nach Hause fahren und installen um sich anschließend >gemeinsam< zu ärgern das nichts geht... und >gemeinsam< in foren flamen bzw die startgebiete laufender realms zu belagern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es ist einfach die erfahrung die zählt und man hat die chance dazu einmal in 1 oder 2 jahren... zur schule gehen kann man etwa 190 mal im jahr... also wird es schon nicht schlimm sein wenn man an einem oder 2 oder 30 tagen fehlt ausser man ist wirklich ne niete in der schule und bringt nichts auf die reihe...

Ich selbst bin beim Zivildienst und bekomme am DO und am FR frei weil ich gute Dienste für das Rote Kreuz geleistet habe... einfach so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich muss nichtmal meinen Urlaub verbrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und als Dankeschön werde ich die Woche drauf noch auf Krankenstand gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztendlich mein Tip:
Geh zu deinem Hausarzt und sag ihm du hast folgende Symptome:
Bauchschmerzen, Kopfschmerzen (Du kannst gerne sagen du hast daheim noch Schmerztabletten gehabt... zB Parkemed)
Durchfall, Übelkeit (mit Erbrechen)
Fieber (Aber sag dazu, dass du ein Fiebersenkendes mittel genommen hast ansonsten glaubt ers nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... zB Mexalen)

Er wird sagen:
"Hmm... ja is ein klassischer Grippaler Infekt... Magen/Darm Grippe... liegt gerade in der Luft"

i'm lovin it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (4. November 2008)

Bildung sollte man sich antun, wenn man sie schon kostenlos bekommt


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (4. November 2008)

Ich schreib an dem tag englisch schulaufgabe -.-

...naja stell dich einfach krank xD^^


----------



## JTR (4. November 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> *Dich mit Duden bewerf*



Made my day xDDDD
ich lach mich am arsch ey xD


----------



## Alien123 (4. November 2008)

Darkevil0904 schrieb:


> Es geht darum dabei zu sein... vorm Saturn mit 100+ anderen WoW gamern zu warten das sich die "Tore" öffnen um sich an einer oder mehrerer wotlks zu vergreifen... zusammen Kriegslieder zu singen und "For the Horde" zu schreien um die Allies zu einem leisen Räuspern zu nötigen... um sie DANN auszulachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist mit Sicherheit auch mit Zauberstab und Gandalf Bart zur Herr der Ringe Kino Premiere gegangen.

Falls es nicht Sarkasmus war.


----------



## Acuria (4. November 2008)

Schon erschreckend wie manche Leute so ihre Preoritäten setzen.


----------



## Xyman2001 (4. November 2008)

wenn ich das lese.
scheiss auf wow alles geht vor wow
sowas sollte man sich auch garnicht erst angewönen


----------



## Darkevil0904 (4. November 2008)

Alien123 schrieb:


> Du bist mit Sicherheit auch mit Zauberstab und Gandalf Bart zur Herr der Ringe Kino Premiere gegangen.
> 
> Falls es nicht Sarkasmus war.



XD

nein bin ich nicht... aber es ist wirklich eine coole erfahrung unter lauter gleichgesinnten mit Freude erfüllten Leuten zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist fast wie auf nem Konzert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle lachen... sind gut aufgelegt und glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich fand den BC start cool... bin damals noch zur schule gegangen und habe nur die ersten stunden geschwänzt um mir das game zu kaufen (und ich hab meinen abschluss und fange nach dem Zivildienst mit dem Studium an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - also man verpasst nichts wenn man paar stunden / tage nicht in die schule geht ^^)...

aber ich finde es geil wieviele hier auf "klug" bzw "reif" spielen und dazu raten in die schule zu gehen nur weil ihnen mammi und pappi nicht erlauben daheim zu bleiben bzw weil sie keine eier haben das selbst für sich zu entscheiden ^^"

aber es bleibt jedem überlassen wie ers macht... ich hatte es nicht nötig... habe das abschlussjahr fast mit auszeichnung abgeschlossen und war nur 60% der zeit anwesend....


----------



## Darkevil0904 (4. November 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Schon erschreckend wie manche Leute so ihre Preoritäten setzen.



Das einzige was erschreckend ist, ist dein Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du meintest wohl "Prioritäten"...

Mein Tip für dich:
Weniger WoW, mehr Duden.

An deiner stelle würde ich echt nicht zuhausebleiben... sogar eher deinen ACC kündigen!


----------



## Sibanti (4. November 2008)

Gnap schrieb:


> joa warte nen halbes jahr und raide sunwell alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Würde ich glatt machen, wenn es einen Einer Schlachtzug gäbe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke da wird es noch genug Leute geben, die mitkommen werden. 
Ausserdem wenn alle Nordend erobern wollen, wird es wohl sehr schnell sehr eng werden. Besonders die Wartezeiten, bis Mobs und Bosse wieder auferstehen um der nächsten/übernächsten Gruppe/Spieler die Queste zu ermöglichen, werden sicherlich heftig sein.
Also warte man noch ein paar Wochen, bis sich der Run gelegt hat, die Fehler beseitigt sind, Gegner genervt wurden und die ersten Tips zu lesen sind, dann kann man stressfreier, schneller und gemütlich aufschliessen. Denke so um die Weihnachtzeit werde ich es mir holen.


----------



## Pakratius (4. November 2008)

Was gibt es nur für Kinder in der heutigen Zeit !

Alleine der Gedanke, das man für WOW schwänzt müsste schon strafbar sein !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bansai2006 (4. November 2008)

Erstklassiger Thread ! das zeigt einem auf wo das Spiel wirklich steht !


passend hier zu    http://www.buffed.de/news/7811/wotlk-fotog...g-und-anleitung

Das Zeichen unten Links in der Ecke bitte noch grösser


----------



## solary (4. November 2008)

Geh besser in die Schule und spar dir die Ausrede.
So wie mans von Blizzard gewohnt ist, werden die Server wieder "etwas länger" brauchen bis sie einigermassen, wenn überhaupt laufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronis (4. November 2008)

@ TE

Geh zur Schule mach dir keinen Streß.Ich habe mir durch so Aktionen früher selbst ganz ganz viel Zerstört glaube mir das ist ein Spiel nicht wert.So hat es mir angefangen danach bin ich nicht zur Arbeit weil ein neuer Patch kam oder ich für den Raid noch Farmen musste.Ich wäre am Ende froh gewesen ich hätte das alles nicht gemacht.


----------



## Ainee (4. November 2008)

vllt wird es ja so wie beim BC release wo in düsseldorf bei den großen ketten saturn, medimarkt und co das ordnungsamt steht und mal schaut wer alles schwänzt ;D hat ja auch ein grund warum die test konsolen immer erst ab 2 angemacht werden die leute kümmern sich nich ein wenig um die jugend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Ainee


----------



## Ganieda (4. November 2008)

Darkevil0904 schrieb:


> XD
> 
> nein bin ich nicht... aber es ist wirklich eine coole erfahrung unter lauter gleichgesinnten mit Freude erfüllten Leuten zu sein
> 
> ...




Du findest es geil wieviele hier auf "klug" bzw. "reif" spielen?  Ich nenn das gesunden Menschenverstand.

Sicher ist es nett mal die Atmosphäre von Saturn zu erleben, wann hat man schon die Gelegenheit sich fast erdrücken zu lassen, dann muss nur einer am Vortag einen Bohneneintopf gegessen haben...vielen Dank sag ich da nur.

Du weisst nicht wieviel Einträge der TE im Klassenbuch hat  -ich will dem TE nix unterstellen-  von daher sind solche Aktionen mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. 

Schön für Dich, dass Du es nicht nötig hattest, Kompliment, daß Du das Abschlussjahr mit fast Auszeichnung abgeschlossen hast, bist eben auf der Sonnenseite des Lebens aufgewachsen^^. 

Die Erfahrung von BC hat mit gereicht: Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, diese komische Eber und Aasgeier dort, 5 Mann an jedem Viech, non stopp Serverausfall... es sind einige Mäuse und Headsets zugrunde gegangen, ach hätt ich das alles nur auf Band aufgenommen, wie sie alle im TS ausrasteten...

Nene, ich wart mal schön, ich vergnüg mich dann an den Hilferufposts hier im Forum... *grins*


Aber Du hast recht, es bleibt letztendlich jedem selbst überlassen, wie er diesen Tag gestaltet ;-) 

so long


----------



## Darkevil0904 (4. November 2008)

Kronis schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> Geh zur Schule mach dir keinen Streß.Ich habe mir durch so Aktionen früher selbst ganz ganz viel Zerstört glaube mir das ist ein Spiel nicht wert.So hat es mir angefangen danach bin ich nicht zur Arbeit weil ein neuer Patch kam oder ich für den Raid noch Farmen musste.Ich wäre am Ende froh gewesen ich hätte das alles nicht gemacht.




ja man darf sich da nicht hinreißen lassen und muss wirklich prioritäten setzen

letztendlich muss man selbst entscheiden können ob man sich so einen "fehlenden tag" oder "fehlende stunden" leisten kann...
logischerweise darf mans nicht zur gewohnheit werden lassen...


----------



## Nizzle (4. November 2008)

Sag doch einfach Freitag ich habe vergessen das Donnerstag Schule ist o.O^^

Und was bringt dir es wenn du sofort Spielst? Es wird dir eh kein spaß machen weil dann alle Spielen wollen und es Laggt wie sonst was (Never Play on Patchday) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sibanti (4. November 2008)

Gnap schrieb:


> joa warte nen halbes jahr und raide sunwell alleine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Ganieda schrieb:


> Du findest es geil wieviele hier auf "klug" bzw. "reif" spielen?  Ich nenn das gesunden Menschenverstand.
> 
> Sicher ist es nett mal die Atmosphäre von Saturn zu erleben, wann hat man schon die Gelegenheit sich fast erdrücken zu lassen, dann muss nur einer am Vortag einen Bohneneintopf gegessen haben...vielen Dank sag ich da nur.
> 
> ...



@Gnap
Siehste Gnap da wär schon einer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (4. November 2008)

@ Sibanti, nur wenn Du mitkommst XD


----------



## Latharíl (4. November 2008)

Darkevil0904 schrieb:


> XD
> 
> nein bin ich nicht... aber es ist wirklich eine coole erfahrung unter lauter gleichgesinnten mit Freude erfüllten Leuten zu sein
> 
> ...




kenn ich woher...



Sibanti schrieb:


> *Würde ich glatt machen, wenn es einen Einer Schlachtzug gäbe*.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nimm n pala...der kriegt das hin xD


----------



## Tante V (4. November 2008)

ich hab ja immernoch die hoffnung das in meinem Kaff keine anderer am 13ten früh beim mediamarkt steht.  -.- aber ich bezweifle es


----------



## Neolos FM (4. November 2008)

Ich habe mir nu nicht alles durchgelesen, aber allein die Frage des TE macht mir schon ein bisschen Angst!
Als Schüler hat man schon genug Freizeit.
Wenn Du meinst das Spiel sei wichtiger als Schule, solltest Du vielleicht mal ne Suchtberatung aufsuchen -.-


----------



## essey (4. November 2008)

Am 13. selbst werde ich normal zur Arbeit gehen und WotLk abends und am Wochenende zocken, da wie gesagt, der Server eh ständig laggen wird. Evtl. werde ich meine Aktivität auch auf die Nacht verschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Woche drauf hoffe ich mal, dass mich die Grippewelle heimsucht. War dieses Jahr noch nicht krank und es wäre wirklich mal an der Zeit *g*

Aber blau machen nur für WotLk komm für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage. Egal ob Arbeit oder Schule. Mich plagt dann immer ein schlechtes Gewissen, auch wenn ich nen gelben Schein für mindestens 3 Tage auf jeden Fall bekommen würde ^^

Was soll das Gehetze? Ich möchte zwar auch zügig leveln, aber es geht viel effektiver, wenn man lieber etwas weniger und dafür konzentriert spielt. Schließlich soll es ja Spaß machen!


----------



## Edding8045 (4. November 2008)

sorry aber allein für die frage sollten deine eltern deinen acc sperren.


RL>WoW

versau dein leben nicht wegen einem spiel das fängt bei 1nem tag an und endet beim arbeitsamt


----------



## Gnarak (4. November 2008)

moinsen,

geh einfach zur Schule, versäumst sicherlich gar nichts Ingame..weil das wirds den Tag eh nicht geben ^^


----------



## rocktboyy (4. November 2008)

Ich gehe auch zur schule und meine mom instellt =D wenn ich nach hause komm zock ich direkt =D Und edding ich stehe voll hinter deiner meinung RL>wow


----------



## rocktboyy (4. November 2008)

rocktboyy schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch zur schule und meine mom instellt =D wenn ich nach hause komm zock ich direkt =D Und edding ich stehe voll hinter deiner meinung RL>wow


----------



## Axolotl (4. November 2008)

Wenn es schon so weit ist, dass dir WoW wichtiger ist als deine Ausbildung. --> Kauf die WOTLK erst gar nicht!!!


----------



## Darkevil0904 (4. November 2008)

Ganieda schrieb:


> Du findest es geil wieviele hier auf "klug" bzw. "reif" spielen?  Ich nenn das gesunden Menschenverstand.
> 
> Sicher ist es nett mal die Atmosphäre von Saturn zu erleben, wann hat man schon die Gelegenheit sich fast erdrücken zu lassen, dann muss nur einer am Vortag einen Bohneneintopf gegessen haben...vielen Dank sag ich da nur.
> 
> ...



ich meine mit "reif" spielen, dass 80% der leute die das schreiben so oder so gerne daheim wären, dass vll sogar machen aber hier auf klug posten ^^"

meine erfahrung beim media markt bei BC start war recht angenehm... es waren knapp 100 leute und es war viel platz im eingangsbereich... es war echt nett ^^"

ich würde es nicht als "sonnenseite" ansehen... ich habs auch verschissen gehabt allerdings nicht wegen WoW (hatte private gründe)... hab dann von der tagschule in die abendschule gewechselt damit ich kein jahr verliere... ich bin dann jeden tag um halb 5 aufgestanden... von 6 bis 15 uhr arbeiten, von 16 bis 22 uhr schule und von 23 bis 1 uhr lernen bzw wow (kam draf an ob was zu lernen war) und dann von 1 bis halb 5 pennen und das 5 tage die woche....
es war alles andere als die sonnenseite des lebens... aber mit genug ehrgeiz und motivation schafft man das.. man kann sich dann auch erlauben etwas zu chillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoneyGhost (4. November 2008)

Am 13. gehts richtig ab...da funktionieren die Server eh nur zeitweise und wenn du drinne bist, musst du dir nen Questmob mit 1.000 Leuten teilen. Heisst also: Jemand der erst am Wochenende anfängt, hängt dir höchstens 3 Quests hinterher


----------



## Sidious75 (4. November 2008)

Ich arbeite ganz normal der 13. November ist für  mich  ein furznormaler Tag.

Mir geht Wotlk  eh am allerwertesten vorbei, da ich es  nie kaufen werd.


----------



## Captain Planet (4. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...



Kack auf die Schule warum überhaupt noch hingehen? Unter der Brücke findest viele nette Leute kennen mit denen du Spiel, Spaß und Überraschungen erleben wirst.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (4. November 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Am 13. gehts richtig ab...da funktionieren die Server eh nur zeitweise und wenn du drinne bist, musst du dir nen Questmob mit 1.000 Leuten teilen. Heisst also: Jemand der erst am Wochenende anfängt, hängt dir höchstens 3 Quests hinterher



Yep, genauso sieht's mal aus. War bei BC nicht anders und da die Spielerzahlen seit damals noch angestiegen sind wird es sicherlich ähnlich werden...trotzt zweier Startgebiete.
Ausserdem kann mich mich einigen Vorrednern hier nur anschliessen. Es ist immer noch nur ein Game, also mach dir mal keinen Stress, sitz deine 6 Stunden Schule ab und zieh dir dann in aller Ruhe Nordend rein.
(So nervt dich auch beim zocken keiner warum du nicht in der Schule warst^^)


----------



## Aggrostar-555 (4. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...




hi erstmal geht kranken stand  hast  fieber  so uws best ausrede wen dei elter auch mit machne :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jurok (4. November 2008)

ICH HABS !!!
Erzähl ihn einfach du wurdest von Auserirdischen entführt ... xD

Komm schon so schwer kann das doch nicht sein deinen Eltern was vorzumachen. Und die, die meinen Schule sei so wichtig mein Gott der will 1 Tag blau machen SCHRECKLICH ...Weltuntergang... MACHS NICHT an dem einen Tag wirst du soviel verpassen das du nie wieder nachholen könntest, selbst wenn du willst und dadurch kriegst du automatisch ein sehr sehr schlechtest Zeugniss ... und dadurch kein Job ... und dadurch Hartz 4 ... usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: wenn du im Durschnitt auf 5 bist dann solltest du gehen xD


----------



## Cholan (4. November 2008)

Ich bezweifle doch stark, dass das Spielen am 13. und wahrscheinlich auch den folgenden Tagen wirklich Spaß machen wird. Ich werde alles installieren und mich mal vorsichtig einloggen, aber dann erst ein paar Tage später richtig mit Spielen anfangen.


----------



## Aggrostar-555 (4. November 2008)

lol auch eine gute ide


----------



## Trojka (4. November 2008)

ich denke auch das am 13. November die server oft down gehen, geh lieber in die schule, und beginn nen tag später so wie ich, wen ich ned ers am 15 anfange -.-


----------



## Drun (4. November 2008)

jau, das berufsleben wird auf euch drückeberger dann auch scheissen so wie ihr auf eure bildung scheisst...

davon ab ist eure planung ziemlich dämlich: ihr könnt mit sicherheit von erweiterten wartungsarbeiten ausgehen. server down also bis 1200 oder sogar 1500. schule ist im normalfall gegen 1300 aus. für 1h früher spielen oder den ganzen morgen rumsitzen und warten krieg mit der umwelt? ihr habt sie nicht mehr alle!


----------



## Aggrostar-555 (4. November 2008)

sicher gehen wieder ersten server down sicher vormitag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. November 2008)

Fanktolas schrieb:


> und all diesen ach so altklugen Personen möchte ich nur mal gesagt haben, dass bei dem heutigen Schulsystem, indem alles wirklich bis es auch der letzte Depp fein zeriieben geschluckt hat, auf mehrere Jahre verteilt in der Ober-/ Mittelstufe wiederholt wird, ein bzw zwei drei fehlende Tage aber auch wirklich gar keinen UNterschied gemacht haben.


...und trotzdem ist die heutige Jugend zu einem nicht geringen Anteil dumm wie´n Sack Hafer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Machat schrieb:


> Hmm... ich werde einfach nicht erscheinen. Und ich versteh den Threadersteller ^_^
> PS: *Schwänz wenn du schwänzen willst* und lass dir von denen hier nicht einreden dass du in die schule musst! *Jeder darf mal krank machen*...


siehe oben ...und wen wunderts da noch, daß die Jugend dumm ist wie´n Sack Hafer?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



vikitori schrieb:


> _*KOPFSCHMERZEN*_ ist immer die Lösung,denn die können nach ner halben Stunde weg sein und man kann wieder zocken tadaa


Wäre ich eins Deiner Elternteile und ich würde Dich lustig-frustig am PC zocken sehen würd ich Dich nach dieser halben Stunde in die Schule prügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## domdoel (4. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse



Also ganz ehrlich wenn du für wow die schule schwäntzen wilst fidn ich das Traurig. Es ist immerhin nur ein Spiel. Und wenn es schon so vil einfluss auf dein RL hatt solltest du dir langsam mal echt Gedanken machen ob du es nicht ein bischen übertreibst.


----------



## Gilriad (4. November 2008)

Hm darf ich ehrlich sein? Ich darf dir auch ne Antwort geben als Mutter... 

Geh zur Schule lieber.

Was hast du davon wenn du fern bleibst. Der erste Tag und mit Sicherheit auch die nächsten darauf folgenden Tage wird das alles eh nicht so astrein zu spielen sein. Denke mal du wirst dich mehr ärgern als alles andere.

Schule ist soo wichtig!

Kann dich allerdings gut verstehen und mich in dich reinversetzen *g*. 

Ohje... jetzt hör ich mich an wie meine eigene Mutter! *kreisch und verschwind*

Gil


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (4. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...



Sag einfach: "Mami, ich hab nicht die nötige Intelligenz und Weitsicht, um die 10. Klasse gewissenhaft durch zu ziehen."


----------



## Telbion (4. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> sag einfach ihr hättet im Bio Unterricht Ebola-Kulturen gezüchtet zu Studienzwecken.
> 
> Und trotz strenger Sicherheitsvorkehrungen  bestünde nun der Verdacht, dass einige Schüler (zu denen du leider auch gehörtst) infiziert sein könnten.
> Um Mitschüler nicht zu gefährden müssen alle Bertroffenen nun 3 Tage zu Hause bleiben.



Ist doch unglaubwürdig *zwinker*

Sag doch einfach n Vogel hätte dich angeniest ^^

Grüße
Tel


----------



## Gnorgh (4. November 2008)

Sei ehrlich und sag, was los ist.
Entweder sagen deine Eltern, dass du das mal ausnahmsweise machen kannst, oder eben nicht!
Die Chancen stehen bestimmt nicht schlecht! ;-)


----------



## Primus Pilus (4. November 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> ...und trotzdem ist die heutige Jugend zu einem nicht geringen Anteil dumm wie´n Sack Hafer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo,

du hast recht.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## wolkentaenzer (4. November 2008)

Gilriad schrieb:


> Schule ist soo wichtig!



Ich habe mal eine Frage: War das Ironie?

Naja, ich denke, wenn man mal ein oder zwei Tage Schule am Stück versäumt, ist das kein wirkliches Problem. Wäre ja im 'echten' Krankheitsfall nicht anders.
Ich will hier aber auch nicht das vorsätzliche Schuleschwänzen gutheissen!

Aber mal ganz im Ernst, ein guter Schüler wird das auch problemlos verkraften. Die Hausaufgaben und den Lerninhalt kann man ja in den Downzeiten nachholen ;-)

grüße
wolke


----------



## Protek (4. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...



Spiel lieber am Weekend, die ersten Tage läuft das eh ziemlich stockend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jemany (4. November 2008)

Stell dich einfach krank und bleib zuhause, wenn du willst.

Aber warum solltest du das tun? 
Ist dir WoW so wichtig? 
Angst was zu verpassen?

Was mir mehr Gedanken macht ist vielmehr das generelle Auftauchen dieser Frage.
Klar, jeder setzt seine Prioritäten selber und muss diese vor sich und Anderen Guten Gewissens vertreten können.

Aber ist nicht eigentlich vielmehr die persöhnliche Haltung der Schule/ Arbeitgeber o.ä. gegenüber interessant?
Nimmt so langsam die "Ich will NUR meinen Spaß"-Mentalität überhand? Meiner Meinung nach Ja!
Ist es richtig, wenn WoW vor solch grundsätzlichen Dingen wie Schule oder Arbeit gesetzt wird?

Solltest du WoW einen so Zentralen Platz in deinem Lebensweg einräumen, na dann...

...Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Gute Nacht.


----------



## Asayur (4. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ups selfowned xD egal ich darf mich auch mal verschreiben,war bissel krass aber okay



Nope, ich schätze mal das war Ironie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerleena (4. November 2008)

Threadstarter, ich klink mich auch mal mit in die Diskussion ein und sage dir: GEH IN DIE SCHULE! Du verpasst echt gar nix, es sei denn es macht dir Spaß mit ner 3000er Latenz, weil 99% der andern Kiddies auch blaumachen. Die werden wie die bekloppten nach Northrend stürzen als obs was umsonst gäbe. So erlebt mit Burning Crusade und Quel'Danas. Abschluss haste für immer, WoTLK ist nur eine SPielerweiterung. Ich habs mir vorbestellt doch spielen werd ichs auch erst gegen WE, weil die ersten Bekloppten dann wieder weg sind.


----------



## Asayur (4. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ups selfowned xD egal ich darf mich auch mal verschreiben,war bissel krass aber okay


Nope, ich nehme mal an, das war Ironie xD


----------



## Flowmotion (4. November 2008)

Vielleicht kannst du sagen das Lehrerfortbildung ist oder z.B. Lehrerkonferenz^^ also bei mir hat das super geklappt immer^^ nur halt müssen deine eltern genug vertrauen haben und nicht in der schule anrufen^^ 


hehe viel glück^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich selber werde aber zur schule gehn hab schon zu oft gefehlt xD


----------



## Illuminatos (4. November 2008)

Ich will ja nicht behaupten, dass ich nie geschwänzt habe...aber niemals für ein SPIEL!
Also an deiner Stelle würde ich mir das nochmal überlegen, schließlich werden die Server am 13.11. sowieso aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen. Will sagen, das Spielen wird sowieso nicht funktionieren, selbst wenn es nur ein bisschen laggy sein sollte, musst du bedenken, dass der Großteil jedes Servers in einem von zwei Startgebieten sein wird und questen will. Also wirds die ersten 2 Tage sowieso mehr Frust als Lust sein.

Schule ist wichtiger, ich weiß wovon ich rede, hab meinen Abschluss erst dieses Jahr gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (4. November 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht behaupten, dass ich nie geschwänzt habe...aber niemals für ein SPIEL!



Na, dann würde ich gerne mal wissen, aus welchen 'wichtigen' Gründen Du geschwänzt hast?

Wenn ich mich düster an meine Schulzeiten zurückerinnere habe ich geschwänzt um dann irgendwo in Cafes oder Bistros rumzulungern. Ist auch nicht viel sinnvoller als Computer spielen.


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. November 2008)

Gnorgh schrieb:


> Sei ehrlich und sag, was los ist.
> Entweder sagen deine Eltern, dass du das mal ausnahmsweise machen kannst, oder eben nicht!
> Die Chancen stehen bestimmt nicht schlecht! ;-)


Wenn Eltern in so´nem Fall sagen: _"Is gut, mein Jung. Bleib Du mal schön Zuhause und spiel ruhig, die Schule kann warten."_ frag ich mich wen man mehr bemittleiden müßte, das faule Kind oder die seltsamen Eltern...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keblish (4. November 2008)

Ich kann Dir nur den Tipp geben, zur Schule zu gehen - später wird Dich keiner fragen, wie schnell du in WoW von 70 auf 80 gekommen bist.
Dafür aber, wie Deine Schulnoten ausschaun. Nach der Schule ist immer noch genügend Zeit für WoW.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Na, dann würde ich gerne mal wissen, aus welchen 'wichtigen' Gründen Du geschwänzt hast?
> 
> Wenn ich mich düster an meine Schulzeiten zurückerinnere habe ich geschwänzt um dann irgendwo in Cafes oder Bistros rumzulungern. Ist auch nicht viel sinnvoller als Computer spielen.



Ich hab mal geschwänzt, um den Tag mit meiner exfreundin zu verbringen. ( war ihr Geburtstag )
Ein anderes Mal, bin ich einen Tag vor Ferienbeginn in den Urlaub geflogen...


----------



## Fujitsus (4. November 2008)

Wie schon einige im Vorfeld bemerkten.... bis das ganze reibungslos läuft ist eh mindestens Wochenende xD. Ich habe zwar schon eine Version vorbestellt, werde das Game aber auch erst am Wochenende darauf abholen, denn vorher hat das ganze eh keinen Sinn (siehe Probleme nach letztem Patch)

Von daher setz Dich gemütlich in die Schule, bequemer als in der Schule wirst Du es nachher (mit Arbeit) nie mehr haben!

WoW ist und bleibt ein Spiel und nicht mehr^^


In diesem Sinne....


----------



## Tuminix (4. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...



Am besten Du erzählst die Wahrheit! 
*
Tut mir leid liebe Lehrerin, ein Zombie der Geißel hat mich mit einer Seuche infiziert und der Buff läuft am 13.11 aus, dass ich am 13. wenn der Postmann 3mal klingelt zum Zombie mutiere und stundenlange Plasmabräune benötige um die Schmerzen zu lindern... *


----------



## d3faultPlayer (4. November 2008)

ich in auch ,,erst" in der elften 


!!aber!!   bleib lieber in der schule und lerne   
weil die zentralen prüfungen diese mal ziemlich hart sein werden

außerdem würde ich wow nicht vor die schule setzen


----------



## hödr (4. November 2008)

Sry was n das für ne dumme Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geh lieber in die Schule!

Was ist dir wichtiger, deine Zukunft oder 1-2 Stunden länger wow zu zocken?

WOW = vergänglich
Wissen = bleibt hoffentlich bis zur Rente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (4. November 2008)

Wenn er lieber blau machen möchte um zu Hause ständig aus dem Game zu fliegen oder in überfüllten Gebieten mit 10 Leuten um einen Mob zu kämpfen, dann lasst ihn doch. Er wird sich dann wünschen, er wäre zur Schule gegangen. 

Jeder muss seine Prioritäten selber setzen und ist für sich selber verantwortlich. Von einem Tag geht zwar die Welt nicht unter, aber die Gefahr besteht, dass weitere folgen. Wenn unter Deinen Schulkameraden bekannt ist, dass Du WoWler bist und vielleicht auch Deine Lehrer davon wissen, können die sich 1 und 1 auch zusammen reimen.


----------



## Athelloren (4. November 2008)

Zangor schrieb:


> Wenn er lieber blau machen möchte um zu Hause ständig aus dem Game zu fliegen oder in überfüllten Gebieten mit 10 Leuten um einen Mob zu kämpfen, dann lasst ihn doch. Er wird sich dann wünschen, er wäre zur Schule gegangen.
> 
> Jeder muss seine Prioritäten selber setzen und ist für sich selber verantwortlich. Von einem Tag geht zwar die Welt nicht unter, aber die Gefahr besteht, dass weitere folgen. Wenn unter Deinen Schulkameraden bekannt ist, dass Du WoWler bist und vielleicht auch Deine Lehrer davon wissen, können die sich 1 und 1 auch zusammen reimen.



Seh ich auch so. Lehrer leben nicht hinterm Mond, und wenn da einer von schon mal mitbekommen hat, wie du erzählt hast das du gestern BT warst oder so....
Ich hab damals beim Abi auch mal Blau gemacht, aber wegen WoW Release blau machen... Muss jeder selber wissen.
Aber wenn du blau machst dann überleg dir was gutes, weil wenn einer mitbekommt warum du fehlst würde das sehr arm rüber kommen.


----------



## Sibanti (4. November 2008)

Sage ich auch mal als Vater etwas dazu.

Wenn ich meine Kids dabei erwische, das für sie PC Spiele wichtiger als Hausaufgaben oder Schule sind, wird der PC aus dem Zimmer entfernt und für den nächsten Monat eingemottet. Sollte gemeckert werden, wird die Einmottung um einen Monat verlängert. Sollte es für eine Hausaufgabe nötig sein, im Internet nach Artikeln zu suchen, was eher selten vorkommt, geschied das nur unter Aufsicht an meinem Rechner.  Für eine Stunde Nachmittags und nicht Abends dann spiele ich WOW. Was meint ihr wie das wirkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2008)

Zangor schrieb:


> Wenn er lieber blau machen möchte um zu Hause ständig aus dem Game zu fliegen oder in überfüllten Gebieten mit 10 Leuten um einen Mob zu kämpfen, dann lasst ihn doch. Er wird sich dann wünschen, er wäre zur Schule gegangen.
> 
> Jeder muss seine Prioritäten selber setzen und ist für sich selber verantwortlich. Von einem Tag geht zwar die Welt nicht unter, aber die Gefahr besteht, dass weitere folgen. Wenn unter Deinen Schulkameraden bekannt ist, dass Du WoWler bist und vielleicht auch Deine Lehrer davon wissen, können die sich 1 und 1 auch zusammen reimen.



Das ist das Problem... es geht nicht um den einen Tag, es geht ganz einfach um das Prinzip: "Ich mach mal eben für'n Spiel blau" und dann auch noch selbst zu doof sein sich eine anständige Ausrede einfallen zu lassen... das sagt doch wohl schon alles, dass der liebe TE besser in die Schule gehen sollte, wenn er nichtmal DAS hinkriegt!
Das sind meist auch die Leute die 80% des Schuljahres fehlen, weil sie ja nur eben noch zocken wollten und sich dann auch noch beim Rektor ausheulen, weil auf dem Zeugniss ja so viele unentschuldigte Stunden stehen und was die Eltern da jetzt machen werden und und und...
Ja das ist jetzt ein übertriebenes Beispiel, soll aber deutlich machen was ich meine...


----------



## Bazdash (4. November 2008)

Darkevil0904 schrieb:


> Letztendlich mein Tip:
> Geh zu deinem Hausarzt und sag ihm du hast folgende Symptome:
> Bauchschmerzen, Kopfschmerzen (Du kannst gerne sagen du hast daheim noch Schmerztabletten gehabt... zB Parkemed)
> Durchfall, Übelkeit (mit Erbrechen)
> ...



Öhmm, ist es aber nicht so, das wenn jemand Fieber und Durchfall hat, dessen Blut getestet wird? Beides deutet auf eine Infektion hin, die nicht unbedingt grippal sein muss. Wenn du dann aber einen normalen Blutwert hat, dann ist man der angeschissene.

Ich für meinen Teil habe sowieso zu viel vor, als dass ich mir am Release-Tag das Spiel kaufen, installieren und spielen kann.


----------



## Sunflower9590 (4. November 2008)

ich bin 13. klasse --> steh kurz vorm abi und da WotLK mitten in meiner klausurenphase rauskommt werds ich mir auch erst danach kaufn und ich geb dir nur einen rat ohne dich jetzt zu beschimpfen von wegen kein rl usw
geh hin..
1. kannste eh nich zocken, haben ja auch schon genug gesagt hier und 
2. werden dich deine eltern wahrscheinlich nciht an den pc lassen, wenn du ach so krank bist und nich in die schule gehen kannst, kannste auch ncih zocken...

p.s.: und ja ich könnte schule schwänzen da ich mir entschuldigen eh selber schreiben könnte, aber wozu? abi geht bei mir zumindest vor und deshalb spiel ich auch generell nur 1 -2 stunden am tag ---> abends ...wünschte das würden mehr schüler so machen, dann wär pisa-studie auch mal besser ausgefallen (das richtet sich an die schüler, berufstätige können von mir aus machen was sie wolln, haben schon was erreicht im leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Scrätcher (4. November 2008)

Ich kann Sunflower einfach nur recht geben!

WOZU am ersten Tag spielen??? Damit man sagen kann: "ICH WAR DABEI UND DIE LAGS AM ERSTEN TAG ÄRGERN MICH HEUTE NOCH!!"

Da laß ich es doch lieber und werde verstärkt am Wochenende spielen bis dahin dürfte der Bioakku von den ganzen Hardcorespielern eh auf null sein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (4. November 2008)

gut das is da spätschicht hab, den kack tu ich mir nich an


----------



## Lonesmage (4. November 2008)

Blinki schrieb:


> Geh in die Schule und lern was für´s Leben WoW kannst du noch oft und lang genug zocken.


in WoW kann man doch auch was lernen.. Kochen, Angeln und Erste Hilfe sowie zwei weitere Berufe auf 450.


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. November 2008)

Lonesmage schrieb:


> in WoW kann man doch auch was lernen.. Kochen, Angeln und Erste Hilfe sowie zwei weitere Berufe auf 450.


Mit DEM Argument will ich Dich mal auf´m Arbeitsamt sitzen sehen wenn sie Dich fragen was Du gelernt hast   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (4. November 2008)

ich werd von meienr akademischen freiheit nutzn machn und an dem tag nichmal an die uni denken.


----------



## Lonesmage (4. November 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Mit DEM Argument will ich Dich mal auf´m Arbeitsamt sitzen sehen wenn sie Dich fragen was Du gelernt hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na, wenn die sich da quer stellen... Ist doch ganz einfach : Feuerschlag -> Drachenodem -> Instant Flammenstoß -> Druckwelle (dann fliegen die von ihrem Stuhl) -> Instant Flammenstoß -> Feuerschlag -> Frostnova -> Blinzeln -> Umdrehen -> Eislanze. Währenddessen ca. 10 Mal in die Luft springen.

;-)
Meine "Ausrede" ist ein Urlaubsschein... Für die ersten vier Werktage nach Veröffentlichung. Ganz "legal" :-)


----------



## FonKeY (4. November 2008)

geh in die schule!!!!

was bringt es dir ein paar stunden eher zuhause zu sein???


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also selbst darüber nachzudenken ,nicht zur schule zu gehen, weil wotlk rauskommt .......das is echt krass......!


----------



## Philipp23 (4. November 2008)

Mom..Dad.. mein leben ist total nutzlos. Daher Kauf ich mir dieses dämliche WOW. Und häng mich danach am Dachboden auf. Gute ausrede was ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disgogugel (4. November 2008)

geh in die schule verflucht! des is um einiges wichtiger als wow! für den beitrag solltest dich echt schämen


----------



## FonKeY (4. November 2008)

OPER!!!!!....das ist eig das was mir dazu einfällt....!


----------



## Siilverberg (4. November 2008)

Ganz ehrlich geht lieber in die Schule sonst könnt ihr euch in zukunft kein wow mehr leisten


----------



## Siilverberg (4. November 2008)

sry Doppelpost


----------



## Cold Play (4. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...



hmm ich würde dir empfehlen deinen acc zu löschen wenn du schon übers blau machen anchdenkst zeugt das doch von starker abhängigkeit.

am donnerstag kommts raus. abends machst du die ersten quests und am wochenende kannst du dann richtig starten.

mfg

Cold Play


----------



## Malleus (4. November 2008)

Ich weiß garnicht wiesoh ier alle behaupten das die server alle abkacken werden und bis zum WE nicht laufen werden ?
Habt ihr den übergang Classic -> BC überhaupt mitbekommen?
Da lief nämlich ALLES reibungslos ab, der erste 61er auf meinem server gabs um halb 2 uhr nachts.
Ich glaub kaum das diesmal etwas anders laufen wird.

@topic

geh zur schule ~~
oder noch besser, quitte wow so wie ich x_X 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sayonara Simon (4. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...



nö aber ich hätt ne super ausrede dafür zur schule zu gehen: wotlk kommt raus


----------



## elnerda (4. November 2008)

geh zur schule ist besser


----------



## Serthil (4. November 2008)

ne dämlichere idee hab i echt scho lange nimmer gehört xD

klar, wow>schule, gaaanz klar. was will man mit bildung denn bitte erreichen...ein paar stunden früher auf 80 sein sind doch viel mehr wert und bringens echt fürs weitere leben >.>

ich hab gsagt: chef, ich will bitte am 13. frei haben, und was hab ich, ja, frei. wenn ich noch zur schule gehn würd, würd i auf keinen fall schwänzen.

vote4close sonst kommen noch mehr auf die blöde idee wegen nem computerspiel ihre ausbildung zu versauen (jaja is übertrieben wegen 1 tag...^^)


----------



## Monyesak (4. November 2008)

server laufen eh nich, also warum blau machen


----------



## riggedi (4. November 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> OPER!!!!!


Ja genau, in die *Oper *mit ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Riggedi


----------



## Raqill (4. November 2008)

Und was bringt es dir wenn du durch den "Vorsprung" am Ende "FIRST!!!!11111" sagen kannst, 
aber den ganzen Level Content wie Ini's u.s.w. nicht mit erlebt hast sondern einfach durch gerushed bist?


----------



## Malleus (4. November 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht wiesoh ier alle behaupten das die server alle abkacken werden und bis zum WE nicht laufen werden ?
> Habt ihr den übergang Classic -> BC überhaupt mitbekommen?
> Da lief nämlich ALLES reibungslos ab, der erste 61er auf meinem server gabs um halb 2 uhr nachts.
> Ich glaub kaum das diesmal etwas anders laufen wird.
> ...






Monyesak schrieb:


> server laufen eh nich, also warum blau machen



~.~


----------



## Tupac 2 (4. November 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Und was bringt es dir wenn du durch den "Vorsprung" am Ende "FIRST!!!!11111" sagen kannst,
> aber den ganzen Level Content wie Ini's u.s.w. nicht mit erlebt hast sondern einfach durch gerushed bist?




Dass du dann nach eine monat Treads wie WANN KOMMT DASS NECHST ADDON MACHEN KANNST ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> sag einfach ihr hättet im Bio Unterricht Ebola-Kulturen gezüchtet zu Studienzwecken.
> 
> Und trotz strenger Sicherheitsvorkehrungen  bestünde nun der Verdacht, dass einige Schüler (zu denen du leider auch gehörtst) infiziert sein könnten.
> Um Mitschüler nicht zu gefährden müssen alle Bertroffenen nun 3 Tage zu Hause bleiben.



XD Ohrensammler So Geil xD XD XD er will zuhause bleiben nich unter quarantäne!


----------



## Monyesak (4. November 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> ~.~



schau mal wies im moment läuft mit den servern, da glaub ich nicht das am 13. alles einwandfrei vonstatten geht...


----------



## Schlons (4. November 2008)

"Liebe Eltern, ich habe festgestellt das ich einer Sucht unterliege. Da ich dagegen nichts tun kann, muss ich am 13. November (und die darauf folgenden Tage) zu Hause bleiben um meiner Sucht freien lauf zu lassen. Wenn ihr mir das nicht erlaubt, muss ich wohl oder übel von der nächstgelegenen Klippe springen und einen qualvollen Tod erleiden."

Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen ;D


----------



## Nevad (4. November 2008)

Zu BC durft ich zu Hause bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (4. November 2008)

Serthil schrieb:


> ne dämlichere idee hab i echt scho lange nimmer gehört xD
> 
> klar, wow>schule, gaaanz klar. was will man mit bildung denn bitte erreichen...ein paar stunden früher auf 80 sein sind doch viel mehr wert und bringens echt fürs weitere leben >.>
> 
> ...



so übertrieben ist es gar nicht. ein freund (ich meine wirklich einen nicht mich selbst!) hatte ne ausbildung schon im 2 lehrjahr. dann inet bekommen und angefangen mit wow. anfangs waren es nur tage die er geschwänzt hat am ende war er nur zuhause und hat nichts mehr gemacht. selbst heute noch er geht zwar wieder ackern aber nach feierabend ist der PC das eionzigste was er sehen will!!

in diesem sinne :

Erst die arbeit dann das Vergnügen

mfg

Cold Play


----------



## Distriction (4. November 2008)

einfach sagen dir gehts beschissen fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piggy D. (4. November 2008)

geh zur schule, kauf dir das addon danach und spiel dann - sonst kannste sicher bald nachmittags aufstehen und dir die hartz4 buchungen auf deinem konto ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schator (4. November 2008)

Ein Glück das ich meistens dann Spiele, wenn die meisten schon zu Bett sind. Dann hat man wenigstens Ruhe und muss sich nicht das
"Wo Kann man Quest xy machen?" sich anhören.


----------



## Mr. Pink (4. November 2008)

Bin auch in der 10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und habe tierisches Glück: Vortbildung, also Schulfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, würde an deiner Stelle einfach hingehen, ansonsten:

- Magenkrämpfe vortäuschen
- Kopfschmerzen vortäuschen


----------



## David (4. November 2008)

Such dir eine Freundin und spiel bei ihr WOTLK.









ROFL!


----------



## Atroxy (4. November 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Bin auch in der 10.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würd sagen, Schule wär sinnvoller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (4. November 2008)

Atroxy schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, Schule wär sinnvoller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



200% /sign


----------



## Pringel (4. November 2008)

Wenn du hier schon anfängst zu schwenzen dann viel Spaß im richtigen Leben!!!!
Und wie die Anderen schon sagen....die Server werden eh in den Knien hängen^^

Also ab zur Schule...spielt sich entspannter und du hast noch ein wenig mehr Vorfreude ;-)


----------



## Tayuya16 (4. November 2008)

geh zur schule !!! das iss viel wichtiger als ein blödes gamne ich bin selbe rinne r10. aber da lern ich lieber anstatt wow zu zoggen.
zoggen kannste immer aber zur schule gehen net ...


----------



## Devilyn (4. November 2008)

mir wayne hab urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

und selbst wenn ich schule hätte würde ich hin gehen, schwänzen hatte bei mir andere gründe als ein spiel xD*hust*freundin*hust*


----------



## Sûmy (4. November 2008)

David schrieb:


> Such dir eine Freundin und spiel bei ihr WOTLK.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!




LoL xD


----------



## Exo1337 (4. November 2008)

Ich will Menschen normalerweise ja nix böses aber ich hoffe wirklich, dass dein Klassenlehrer sich auch hier im Buffed-Forum rumtreibt, durch deine Gespräche in der Schule deinen Benutzernamen kennt und dir beim posten am 13. ("Ey fu dei Serfre ghen ned, shceis blizz") nachmittags ne schöne nette PM schickt was für ein Riesentr*ttel (sry nich persönlich gemeint aber sowas is schon idiotisch) du doch bist.

mfg exo


----------



## BalianTorres (4. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...



Aber sonst hast du keine Probleme?


----------



## Zhriller (4. November 2008)

Ich frage mich ja eher was die ganzen kleinen Rotzlöffel U18 sich für eine ausrede einfallen lassen werden um am Mitternachts verkauf teilnehmen zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bestimmt kommt die Ausrede haben als Klassenwandertag eine Mitternachtswanderung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jodu (4. November 2008)

Ganz ehrlich? Schon wenn man nur darüber nachdenkt zu Schwänzen nur um WoW zu spielen, ist das schon ziemlich bescheuert....es ist und bleibt ein Spiel und davon kann man später wahrscheinlich nicht leben...und die ganzen Leute die jetzt sagen "...ein Tag ist ja nicht schlimm" etc etc. : wenn man einmal damit anfängt wirds vermutlich nicht dabei bleiben, weils ja schon mal so gut geklappt hat..
Also wenn du noch einigermaßen bei verstand bist (nimms nicht persönlich), geh zur schule und spiel nachmittags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist einfach besser für dich.

btw: ich bin selbst in der 10. Klasse, also kommt mir nicht mit Moralapostel oder so nem quatsch...Heutzutage ist es nicht einmal mehr selbstverständlich, dass man mit Abitur einen einigermaßen guten Beruf bekommt, da muss man alles tun um sich zu qualifizieren und wegen einem PC-Spiel zu schwänzen ist da ganz sicher ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung!


so far...


----------



## Mindphlux (4. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...



Wieso Ausrede?

Du scheinst völlig krank und irre zu sein...da kann man schon mal drauf frei bekommen.


----------



## Flooza (4. November 2008)

lasst den TE doch blau machen...mein Gott als hättet ihr nie frei gemacht und als ob man wegen 1 Tag schwänzen gleich Hartz 4 wird... klar Schule>WoW aber tut bitte nicht alle so scheinheilig. Ich hab auch öfters frei gemacht und hab trotzdem Abi und studier....tjo außerdem ist es sein Leben, von daher WAYNE

btt. sag du hast dich übergeben, am besten schon am Abend vorher, gefolgt von Magenschmerzen und allgemeines Unwohlsein. Das zieht immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charlie_22 (4. November 2008)

Also mein Freund,

ich würde dir empfehlen zur Schule zu gehen. Danach ist die Spannung um so größer. Außerdem werden an diesem Tag Polizeikontrollen sein bzw. die Lehrer werden bei dir zu Hause anrufen. Und dann bist du ja auch 10. Klasse und du willst doch einen guten Abschluss haben. 
Drittens werden wir eh erstmal 1 - 2 Wochen warten müssen bis alle Server richtig laufen vermute ich mal


----------



## Xilent (4. November 2008)

An der Schultür hängt dann sowieso eine Nachricht auf der steht:
"Liebe Schüler und Schülerinnen,
auf Grund komplizierter Gründe, die hier übrigens nicht genannt werden dürfen, findet heute, am 13.11, kein Unterricht statt. Wir wünschen Ihnen noch einen schönen Tag.

PS: Arthas, wir kommen!"


----------



## Avane x.X (4. November 2008)

Wenn dann würde ich am Montag zu Hause bleiben lohnt eh viel mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Montag werde ich auch das Montagssyndrom haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Avane


----------



## SyntaXKilla (4. November 2008)

In diesem Sinne:
Laut einer Umfrage werden 34% der Schüler zum Start von WotLk schwänzen...
ach so ein Blödsinn, soviele sind wir in meiner Klasse ja nicht mal 

xD >.<


Aber ja, machst du gut ^^
In WoW gibts eh zu wenig dumme Leute und Kiddies, da kannste ruhig der Schule fernbleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sag einfach, du wirst es sowieso nie zu etwas bringen, also lässt du es gleich bleiben.
Sollen sich deine Eltern schon mal drauf gefasst machen dich ewig erhalten zu müssen und dir ein schönes Kellerabteil zulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Find ich ne ganz tolle Sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *thumbsup*


ROFL, die geilsten Antworten bisher:


Mindphlux schrieb:


> Wieso Ausrede?
> 
> Du scheinst völlig krank und irre zu sein...da kann man schon mal drauf frei bekommen.





Xilent schrieb:


> An der Schultür hängt dann sowieso eine Nachricht auf der steht:
> "Liebe Schüler und Schülerinnen,
> auf Grund komplizierter Gründe, die hier übrigens nicht genannt werden dürfen, findet heute, am 13.11, kein Unterricht statt. Wir wünschen Ihnen noch einen schönen Tag.
> 
> PS: Arthas, wir kommen!"


>.<


Naja... aber wenn man bedenkt, wie viele 10.Klässler hier mitschreiben kann ich mir denken, wieso das Niveau in WoW so ist, wie es ist -.-


----------



## bma (4. November 2008)

nerd


----------



## pumicore (4. November 2008)

was ist aber wenn sich jeder denkt die server werden laggen wie sau? dann könnte es doch sein das alle viel. 2-3tage warten und dann alles voll ist

weil hier im forum jeder davon abratet sich am release einzuloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist nur ne theorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


zum post^^  if i was u ... ich würd zur schule gehn hast dann eh den nachmittag und die nacht zeit.

ich geh selbst auch zur schule und beim heimweg hol ich mir meine vorbestellte wotlk kopie ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was du tust ist deine sache ... klar ist es nicht schlimm wenn du einen tag fehlst aber wenn du das öfter machst summiert sich das...
ausserdem mach dir keinen unnötigen stress... d.h. sachen nachschreiben, entschuldigung schreiben,...

es sei denn du schreibst ne arbeit in mathe oder so, dann bleib zuhause! XD


lg cellilmalith


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (4. November 2008)

Geh in die Schule und vernachlässige dein RL nicht, ein Videospiel ist KEIN Grund zuhause zu bleiben.
das ist einfach nur scheiße wegen soetwas zu schwänzen.

ich bin selbst in der 10. Klasse.
Ich werde nach der Schule das Game holen und würde auf keinen fall desswegen nicht zur schule gehen.

Davon abgesehen dass Rl wichtiger ist als ein Game werden die server gleich am start eh nicht laufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avane x.X (4. November 2008)

pumicore schrieb:


> was ist aber wenn sich jeder denkt die server werden laggen wie sau? dann könnte es doch sein das alle viel. 2-3tage warten und dann alles voll ist
> 
> weil hier im forum jeder davon abratet sich am release einzuloggen
> 
> ...




1. Es werden alle versuchen zu spielen !
2. Auch wenn keiner spielt werden die Server immer down gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Avane


----------



## Meriane (4. November 2008)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> Naja... aber wenn man bedenkt, wie viele 10.Klässler hier mitschreiben kann ich mir denken, wieso das Niveau in WoW so ist, wie es ist -.-




Sagt einer der "SyntaXKilla" heißt...
Was haben denn 10. Klässler mit dem Niveau von WoW zu tun?
Sprichst du aus Erfahrung? Hattest du so ein niedriges Niveau als du in der 10. Klasse warst, oder was?


----------



## Tupac 2 (4. November 2008)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Geh in die Schule und vernachlässige dein RL nicht, ein Videospiel ist KEIN Grund zuhause zu bleiben.
> das ist einfach nur scheiße wegen soetwas zu schwänzen.
> 
> ich bin selbst in der 10. Klasse.
> ...




Scheiss Auf RL ^^ 


Ich und mein Homi Bushido Gehen zu dem Mitternachts verkauf bei Berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (4. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...



*klick* Kopf trifft Tisch kritisch

Aber schlussendlich ist es deine Entscheidung... Mach das, was du für gut empfindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheed (4. November 2008)

Ich werde auch zur Schule gehen. Warum?

-Die Post kommt eh erst gegen 13:00 Uhr.
-Die Server sind nicht stabil.
-Und die Gebiete werden so oder so überfüllt sein.

Aber wegen einem Tag Zuhause bleiben, bleibt man nicht sitzen. ;-)

btw. Die Hausaufgaben einfach schon in der Schule fertig machen, so hat man kein Stress Zuhause! ;-)

Also geh mal schön zur Schule.


----------



## Phoe-Nix (4. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> sag einfach ihr hättet im Bio Unterricht Ebola-Kulturen gezüchtet zu Studienzwecken.
> 
> Und trotz strenger Sicherheitsvorkehrungen  bestünde nun der Verdacht, dass einige Schüler (zu denen du leider auch gehörtst) infiziert sein könnten.
> Um Mitschüler nicht zu gefährden müssen alle Bertroffenen nun 3 Tage zu Hause bleiben.



Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach ich hab auch oft geschwänzt und trotzdem mit durchschnitt von 2,7 abschluss gehabt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (i-wer meinte eben das alles voll wichtig wär) wenn ich zuhause bleiben will, geh ich zum Arzt sag dem, dass mir sau schlecht ist und der schreibt mich dann fürn rest der Woche krank xD


----------



## Sempai02 (4. November 2008)

Wegen eines Computerspiels zu Hause bleiben -.- Alleine für die Idee hätte mir mein Vater 4 Wochen lang den Computer weggenommen und den Wanstgenäht, dass ich heute noch meine Dummheit merken würde. Mancher hier tut so, als würde man ohne 24/7-WoW am 13.11. keine Chance mehr im Spiel haben. Dabei wird der halbe Tag sowieso voller Serverprobleme sein.

Wenn ich rauskriegen würde, dass mein Sohn - sofern ich hätte, zum Glück ja nicht - wegen Wrath die Schule schwänzt, würde er so den Wanst gedonnert bekommen, dagegen wären die Erziehungsmethoden von vor 100 Jahre 68er Methoden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> So ich bin auch ni der 10.aber ich bleib zuhause weil ich zur dritten stunde habe und um 13:10 uhr schluss hab.
> Ansonsten wrd ich drauf scheißen und zu schule gehen,Vorallem die 10.klasse ist wichtig wegen den mittelschulabschluss etc.Schule geht also vor


Ich könnte hingehen, hab zwar am nächsten Tag schule aber eh die ersten 2 stundne nur Ethik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das brauch ich für die gymy prüfung net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich geh trotzdem net hin.Lass es lieber Stressfrei per Amazon liefern


----------



## taribar (4. November 2008)

RL geht vor alo geh zur schule das is wichtiger als WOW


----------



## pampam (4. November 2008)

Der einzige richtige Grund zum Schwänzen ist doch, wenn man nen Test (keine Arbeit) schreibt und die Themen nicht kann.
Bei Arbeiten ist scheiße, weil man die eh nachschreiben muss und es dann oft ne andere Arbeit gibt...

Tipp: Geh in ner Pause WotLK kaufen^^
so hab ichs mir überlegt (zum nächsten Laden (und wieder zurück) wos PC spiele gibt brauch ich von der schule knapp 20 min), aber ich spiel kein WoW mehr.


----------



## Darkfire936 (4. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...




Geh in die Schule und nehm dir lieber fürs Wochenende Zeit.Da kannste sicher genug zocken


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2008)

Wenn wirklich jeder sich dran hält und schön in die Schule geht ist mein Job ja doch noch sicher :-D 
Hatte schon Angst, das bald die Schule eh abgeschafft wird, weil kein schwein hingeht.
Bildung und so ist ja voll out und total yesterday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. November 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> lasst den TE doch blau machen...mein Gott als hättet ihr nie frei gemacht und als ob man wegen 1 Tag schwänzen gleich Hartz 4 wird... klar Schule>WoW aber tut bitte nicht alle so scheinheilig. Ich hab auch öfters frei gemacht und hab trotzdem Abi und studier....tjo außerdem ist es sein Leben, von daher WAYNE
> btt. sag du hast dich übergeben, am besten schon am Abend vorher, gefolgt von Magenschmerzen und allgemeines Unwohlsein. Das zieht immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und wie bitte soll der liebe TE seinen Eltern dann halbwegs glaubhaft erklären wenn er _"ganz furchtbar schrecklich krank"_...

*a) *zum Mitternachtsverkauf das Haus verläßt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*b) *Morgens um 8:00 zwar totkrank, aber trotzdem dringend zum MediaMarkt (oder sonstwo) muß und danach (zwar totkrank, aber) freudig erregt vor´m PC hängt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder 
*c) *wie´n hyperaktives Frettchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am Fenster sitzt und beim ersten Anzeichen vom Postmann dem entgegenrennt um sein dringend erwartetes Paket entgegen zu nehmen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magazad (4. November 2008)

Ich fahr an dem tag zur schule. Weil der tag geht da fix um^^ Und wenn ich dann nach hause komme ist das spiel im briefkasten.Also warum abgammeln wenn man was aus seinem leben machen kann.


----------



## siberian (4. November 2008)

Was ist nur aus der WOW Community geworden.


----------



## Werfloh (4. November 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Und wie bitte soll der liebe TE seinen Eltern dann halbwegs glaubhaft erklären wenn er _"ganz furchtbar schrecklich krank"_...
> 
> *a) *zum Mitternachtsverkauf das Haus verläßt?
> 
> ...



Mist das wollt ich fragen. Hab mich schon gewundert, dass da niemand drauf kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich geb jetzt trotzdem meinen Senf dazu und auch wenn es schon an die 50 Leute geschrieben haben: Geh zur Schule und hol dir das Spiel am Nachmittag. Ich machs auch so. Nach der Berufsschule laufe ich eh an 2 Geschäften vorbei, die es haben sollten und da statte ich einem von beiden einfach fix nen Besuch ab und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann noch hoffen, dass es einigermaßen flüssig läuft( nicht wegen Laggs sondern wegen meiner Hardware xD) und dann steht dem fröhlichen Geißelgeschnetzel nichts mehr im Wege^^


----------



## neo1986 (8. November 2008)

Xilent schrieb:


> An der Schultür hängt dann sowieso eine Nachricht auf der steht:
> "Liebe Schüler und Schülerinnen,
> auf Grund komplizierter Gründe, die hier übrigens nicht genannt werden dürfen, findet heute, am 13.11, kein Unterricht statt. Wir wünschen Ihnen noch einen schönen Tag.
> 
> PS: Arthas, wir kommen!"


Hey das wird am 13.11 an unsrer tür zu physik, bio, chemie und edv raum stehen.

GZ zum ersten threat kandi


----------



## Focht (8. November 2008)

am ersten tag funktionieren die server höchst warscheinlich eh noch nicht richtig, heisst geh besser zur schule, da lernste noch was und den abschluss finde ich wichtiger als 8std eher zocken


----------



## Toamar (8. November 2008)

Scheiss auf WoW, lerne für die Zukunft, da wird dir WoW auch nicht weiterhelfen!


----------



## Stuzzy (8. November 2008)

Toamar schrieb:


> Scheiss auf WoW, lerne für die Zukunft, da wird dir WoW auch nicht weiterhelfen!



Die WoW-Server werden eh nie abgeschaltet werden!!! 


Stellt Euch nur mal vor:

"11 Millionen mysteriöse Suizidfälle nach dem Ende von WoW".. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (8. November 2008)

Toamar schrieb:


> Scheiss auf WoW, lerne für die Zukunft, da wird dir WoW auch nicht weiterhelfen!



Ohhh, ein Moralapostel, sowas hab ich ja besonders gern.
Naja, wollte ursprünglich auch blau machen am Donnerstag, aber leider muss ich zur Schülervertretersitzung als Klassensprecher, also fällt schwänzen leider ins Wasser =/ .


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ohhh, ein Moralapostel, sowas hab ich ja besonders gern.
> Naja, wollte ursprünglich auch blau machen am Donnerstag, aber leider muss ich zur Schülervertretersitzung als Klassensprecher, also fällt schwänzen leider ins Wasser =/ .


Später ist Schule wesentlich wichtiger als irgendein Spiel. Wer wegen einen *Spiel* schwänzen will der ist meiner meinung nach schon süchtig.


----------



## Esqueleto (8. November 2008)

Grüsse,

Spring aus dem  1,2 oder 3 stock bis die Beine brechen,  dann hast erstmal genug Zeit um deine Chars auf 80 zubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg














Ist kein ernstgemeinter TIP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (8. November 2008)

Das Spiel läuft ja nicht weg^^ und vorfreude ist die schönste freude xD


----------



## Toamar (8. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Später ist Schule wesentlich wichtiger als irgendein Spiel. Wer wegen einen *Spiel* schwänzen will der ist meiner meinung nach schon süchtig.



Auf jeden fall, sobald irgend ein einfluss den normalen Tagesablauf verändert/stört, kann man von Sucht sprechen!


----------



## WeRkO (8. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Später ist Schule wesentlich wichtiger als irgendein Spiel. Wer wegen eine*m* *Spiel* schwänzen will der ist meiner meinung nach schon süchtig.



Fixed.
Allerdings muss ich dir ein Stück weit rechtgeben, wobei du auch hier schauen musst ab wann du etwas als "Sucht" bezeichnest. Ich für meinen Teil spiele momentan kaum (vllt 1-2 Stunden am Tag), weil ich schlichtweg keine Lust habe auf WoW. Das Schule später wichtiger ist, das stimmt, allerdings kann ich für meinen Teil sagen das meine schulischen Leistungen in keinster Weise durch WoW beeinträchtigt werden, eher durch meine sonstigen Freizeitaktivitäten.
Zu dem Schwänzen: Ich kenne mehrere Leute die wegen Kino-Filmen o.Ä. schwänzen, diese betitelt auch keiner als Suchti oder sowas, aber bei einem ComputerSpiel soll es dann wieder die Sucht sein (ich streite nicht ab das es bei einigen so ist).


----------



## Severos (8. November 2008)

Ich bin fassungslos...
BIST DU IRGENDIWE DUMM?!...
Schule schwänzen wegen WoW... geile Sache, H4 ftw..
mach was du willst, jeder gesunde mensch wird dir sagen, dass schule EINDEUTIG höchste Priorität hat...
Soviel dazu..


----------



## Nokiafreak24 (8. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...




Geh in die Schule und spiel danach. So wie ich auch mir urlaub nehme mir  das spiel zur ladeneröffnung holen werde und genüslich lvln^^^^


----------



## Fezaré (8. November 2008)

Naja mal ehrlich...ein einziger Tag wird schon nicht seine Zukunft vernichten oder?


----------



## Toamar (8. November 2008)

Fezaré schrieb:


> Naja mal ehrlich...ein einziger Tag wird schon nicht seine Zukunft vernichten oder?



Beim Alkoholiker, war es irgendwann auch mal die erste Flasche, und es hat seine Zukunft vernichtet!
Mit solchen Aussagen würde ich vorsichtig sein!


----------



## Rhaskhur (8. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...


sag einfach du Hast periode
und wenne en Junge bist, bluteste Halt ausem arsch ganz einfach


----------



## WeRkO (8. November 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> und wenne en Junge bist, bluteste Halt ausem arsch ganz einfach



Ok, das is das BESTE was ich bisher gehört habe xD


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (8. November 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> *Dich mit Duden bewerf*
> *
> WENN SICH NIEMAND REGESTRIERT GEHT DAS FORUM OFF!*



naja wer selbst im glashaus sitzt sollte net mit steinen werfen....


----------



## Rhaskhur (8. November 2008)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ok, das is das BESTE was ich bisher gehört habe xD


Is auch aus south Park kam gestern bzw. heute Morgen


----------



## WeRkO (8. November 2008)

Ich gucke quasi nie Fernsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadoweffect (8. November 2008)

Erstes wollte er keine Kommentare von Moralaposteln.
Und zweitens ist das doch unser "Hobby", ist doch egal ob man Schule schwänzt um sich vor nem Fußballstadium breitzumachen um der erste zu sein der reinkommt oder um am Erstverkaufstag von WotlK zu spielen.


----------



## Rhaskhur (8. November 2008)

Severos schrieb:


> Ich bin fassungslos...
> BIST DU IRGENDIWE DUMM?!...
> Schule schwänzen wegen WoW... geile Sache, H4 ftw..
> mach was du willst, jeder gesunde mensch wird dir sagen, dass schule EINDEUTIG höchste Priorität hat...
> Soviel dazu..


An alle leute die Post´s wie:
"Schule ist Fichtig"
oder
"Mach dein Api"
geschrieben haben:


Streper


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Erstes wollte er keine Kommentare von Moralaposteln.
> Und zweitens ist das doch unser "Hobby", ist doch egal ob man Schule schwänzt um sich vor nem Fußballstadium breitzumachen um der erste zu sein der reinkommt oder um am Erstverkaufstag von WotlK zu spielen.


Egal? Naja wer so eine Einstellung hat...
Wer wegen Kino schwänzen tut ist auch dumm und das wird sich evtl. später mal rächen.


----------



## Rhaskhur (8. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Egal? Naja wer so eine Einstellung hat...
> Wer wegen Kino schwänzen tut ist auch dumm und das wird sich evtl. später mal rächen.


genau Dann nennt man sich nachher sith-lord mit JKIII Blitzen-.-


----------



## Hoppsingh (8. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mir mein WotLK auch schon vor einigen Monaten bestellt. Vorletzte Woche habe ich erfahren, das ich ab dem 03.11. bis zum 28.11. auf einen Lehrgang muß. (Ja, die erste Woche habe ich schon rum) Somit werd ich nicht spielen können.

Nachdem ich gemerkt habe, wie die Server beim letzten Patch gelaggt haben, ist es mir jetzt ehrlich gesagt völlig egal, das ich WotLK nicht spielen kann.  Andere werden durch die vielen Laggs auch nicht viel weiter sein.
Mein Tip: Vor dem 19.11. wird es sowas von instabil laufen und Server abstürzen.

Grüße an alle


----------



## WeRkO (8. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Egal? Naja wer so eine Einstellung hat...
> Wer wegen Kino schwänzen tut ist auch dumm und das wird sich evtl. später mal rächen.



Ich hab keine Ahnung wie alt du bist, allerdings würde ich keine Menschen die ich nicht persöhnlich und gut kenne als "dumm" betiteln.
Ach und noch was, man fängt erst an mit "flamen" (ich bevorzuge beleidigen) wenn einem die Argumente für eine sachliche Diskussion ausgehen, bzw. man schon keine mehr hat.

Edit: Hoppsingh, das liebe ich ja so, laggende und abstürzende Server. Warum ich es liebe? Gratisspieltage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2nd Edit: /sign @ rhaskhur


----------



## Rhaskhur (8. November 2008)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung wie alt du bist, allerdings würde ich keine Menschen die ich nicht persöhnlich und gut kenne als "dumm" betiteln.
> Ach und noch was, man fängt erst an mit "flamen" (ich bevorzuge beleidigen) wenn einem die Argumente für eine sachliche Diskussion ausgehen, bzw. man schon keine mehr hat.
> 
> Edit: Hoppsingh, das liebe ich ja so, laggende und abstürzende Server. Warum ich es liebe? Gratisspieltage
> ...


oder nie welche hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolyKristian (8. November 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> So ich bin auch ni der 10.aber ich bleib zuhause weil ich zur dritten stunde habe und um 13:10 uhr schluss hab.
> Ansonsten wrd ich drauf scheißen und zu schule gehen,Vorallem die 10.klasse ist wichtig wegen den mittelschulabschluss etc.Schule geht also vor
> 
> 
> ...



bis die server wieder onliene sind ist frühestens 17 uhr von daher kannst da 2 mal in Schule gehn^^


----------



## Turismo (8. November 2008)

jo ich geh auch in die 10. Klasse und mir ist meine Schulausbildung im moment doch etwas wichtiger wie WoW auch wenn ich gerne so früh wie möglich in North End durchstarten würde.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (8. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...




Hör besser mit dem Spiel auf bevor es zu spät ist...Als Schüler solche Gedanken wegen nem AddOn....


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> genau Dann nennt man sich nachher sith-lord mit JKIII Blitzen-.-


Dies ist nur eine Titelschrift die ich aufgrund einer lustigen Aktion im NachtschwärmerThread hinzugefügt habe mehr auch net.

@ WeRkO
Ich habe hier keinen als dumm hingestellt. 
Wer aber wegen eines MMO´s die Schule schwänzt ist
A) Süchtig und 
 ganz schön verrückt.


----------



## Balanvallet (8. November 2008)

junge geh in die schule......was hast du davon das spiel paar stunden länger zu zocken als andere??? gar nix...überfüllte gebiete, laggs.....dauernd klaun dir welche mobs also lass gut sein


----------



## Rhaskhur (8. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dies ist nur eine Titelschrift die ich aufgrund einer lustigen Aktion im NachtschwärmerThread hinzugefügt habe mehr auch net.


des war auch nit Böse gemeint und ich wusst das du das nicht da stehen hast weil du kino-süchtig bist aber passte so schön:
jemand der behauptet zuviel kino sei ungesund und nennt sich Sithlord


----------



## Schommie (8. November 2008)

bleib zuhause, schule ist nicht wichtig, wenn du alles richtig machst am 13.11. nimmt dich ne imba pro gilde, und dann verdienst du ab sofort und in zukunft dein geld mit WoW




....not

boahh ey, du hast doch höchstens bis 14uhr schule... was bringt dir das, wenn du 2-3std früher online bist?

haste angst, dein imba T7 und deine epic pvp sets mit lvl80, werden dann vergriffen sein?


----------



## Farodien (8. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe sie erwischen dich und drehen dir für 4 Wochen den Internethahn ab !! 

Was für ein blödsinn, für ein Game die Schule schwänzen zu wollen, mach deine Schule werde Millionär, lasse Leute für dich arbeiten, dann hast Zeit zum spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne....

Scheiss Idee, Server werden eh nicht laufen und du handelst dir ggf. unnötig Ärger für nichts ein!
Lerne deine Prioritäten zu stecken.


----------



## Rhaskhur (8. November 2008)

Schommie schrieb:


> bleib zuhause, schule ist nicht wichtig, wenn du alles richtig machst am 13.11. nimmt dich ne imba pro gilde, und dann verdienst du ab sofort und in zukunft dein geld mit WoW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo du hast recht:
junge...
wenne zuhause bleibst dann...
dann Kriegste vll noch T7


----------



## maselevic (8. November 2008)

sag deinen eltern du hast derben dunnschiss 

ne mal im ernst geh in die schule wie schon gesagt wurde die server laufen wahrscheinlich eh erst am weekend richtig


----------



## WeRkO (8. November 2008)

Schommie, ich glaube du hättest eher länger in der Schule sein solln, finde dieses "ey alter ey" Gequatsche so fürchterlich, meiner Meinung nach zeigt sowas noch weniger Niveau als zu schwänzen.

@Razyl, verrückt ist jeder, auf seine ganz eigene Art und Weise, süchtig, hmm, selbst wenn, ich sags mal so, wenn einer fürn Fussballspiel o.Ä. die Schule schwänzt, wirst du ihn dann auch als Fußballsuchti betiteln oder ist das dann "ganz normal"?


----------



## Daemon1985 (8. November 2008)

Die Schule zu schwänzen würde dir rein garnichts bringen. Die Schulen wissen es, das am 13. Wotlk raus kommt und rechnen damit, das einige schüler blau machen. Im endeffekt bist eh du der dumme der den ärger hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geb dir nen rat, geh lieber zur schule. Wie meine ganzen vorredner schon sagten, die ersten tage wird es eh kaum spielbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hrbrt (8. November 2008)

Geh in die Schule, spielbar ist es an den ersten Tagen sowieso nur in der Nacht.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (8. November 2008)

Das einzige was ich gemacht habe das ich meinem chef gesagt habe das ich spähter komm gleiß arbeiten wegen leitem rösteln der schienen naja um 8 schnell CE!! hohlen und dann ab in die Arbeit und da zockt eh jeder wow wenn kein kunde da is manchmal ist es toll in ner bank beschäftigt zu sein *gg*


----------



## yakuza1967 (8. November 2008)

Ich sag nur so viel dazu wer schon in der Schule anfängt wegen "Nichtigkeiten" zu schwänzen oder deswegen lügt wird das wohl auch im späteren Leben fortsetzen was sich bestimmt rächen wird eines Tages.

Nein ich will nicht den Moralapostel spielen aber ich habe das durch mit meinen eigenen Sohn desen Bäckerlehre ging wegen WoW den Bach runter Gott sei Dank hat er sich wieder gefangen und nun läuft die neue Lehre prima auch mit WoW.


----------



## Alien123 (8. November 2008)

Hinterhältiger schrieb:


> Mittelohr entzüngung ---> kann mich nimmer konzentrieren soo.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ne is klaa, von einer Mittelohrentzündung kann dir das Trommelfell platzen und ich will mal die verantwortungslosen Eltern sehen die dagegen nichts machen.


----------



## neo1986 (8. November 2008)

Spankyhamthrall schrieb:


> naja wer selbst im glashaus sitzt sollte net mit steinen werfen....


Duden


----------



## Ghymalen (8. November 2008)

Wollte eigentlich auch an dem Mitternachtsverkauf des Media Markts meines Vertrauens teilnehmen. Aber was ist?
Donnerstag 1. Stunde Physik Arbeit :/

Schade eigentlich aber kann man nichts machen.
Achja, bin auch in der 10.Klasse.


----------



## Oníshanu (8. November 2008)

Ich hätte gesagt RL steht mal an erster Stelledann kommen Freizeitaktivitäten wie Pc-Spiele


----------



## Deregond (8. November 2008)

Wie hier jetzt alle rumheulen von wegen Schulabschluss ist wichtig etc.

Er will einen Tag zu Hause bleiben nicht die Schule schmeissen...


----------



## Millli (8. November 2008)

Ohrensammler du bist einfach nur LoL!!! Unglaublich 8 Beiträge pro Tag!!!
Und das Schlimmste ! Alle Langweilig und es nimmt Niemals ein Ende!


----------



## Gias (8. November 2008)

Wenn du sofort Wotlk gehen holst , riskierst du umsonst die Schule zu verpassen weil Server nicht laufen / Addon ausverkauft und
hast am Ende des Tages nichts vom Beidem

Wenn du erst Schule gehst dann nachmittags Wotlk, hast du mit 100% Sicherheit den Stoff fertig und riskierst nicht den halben Tag für nichts zu verlieren
Zumal späteres einsteigen die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf weniger Frust mit den Servern erhöht


----------



## Reeth Caldason (8. November 2008)

hey digger,
geh ma lieber zur schule. is schon ziemlich arm wenn man zu hause bleibt wegen nem scheiß computerspiel. n kollege will sich auch frei nehmen aba es is was andres wenn man seine urlaubstage für opfert als in der schule stoff zu verpassen.
wenn du deshalb zu hause bleibst biste schon verloren. dich übermannt die sucht. du bleibst auch zu hause wenn deine kumpels in die disco gehn, wenn ne olle mit dir ficken will, wenn deine oma geburtstag hat oda dein bester freund n paar aufs maul gekriegt hat. später dann auch wenn de nen bewerbungsgespräch hast und du wirst zu nem opfa was nur computer spielt.
mach das net!
ansonsten sagste halt deinen eltern dir gehts schlecht und sie sollen dich krankschreiben^^
lg


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Deregond schrieb:


> Wie hier jetzt alle rumheulen von wegen Schulabschluss ist wichtig etc.
> 
> Er will einen Tag zu Hause bleiben nicht die Schule schmeissen...


Aus einen tag werden zwei etc.
Es ist ein *Spiel*, wegen sowas schwänzt man net und am 1. tag gehen eh die server nicht.


----------



## Schommie (8. November 2008)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Schommie, ich glaube du hättest eher länger in der Schule sein solln, finde dieses "ey alter ey" Gequatsche so fürchterlich, meiner Meinung nach zeigt sowas noch weniger Niveau als zu schwänzen.



da magst du vielleicht recht haben...
doch leider "tippe" ich nur in dem slang
im True Life red ich nen bischen anders.

aber du musst verstehen, der altersdurchschnitt auf einem der realms auf dem ich spiel liegt höchstens bei 15, von daher hab ich mich dran gewöhnt mich so zu artikulieren, da die kiddys mich ja sonst nich verstehen...

...übersetzt: "ey alta mach mich ned so dumm von der seite an wenn de kein plan hast... also stfu"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich hoffe diene mami ist jetzt stolz, ich hock jetzt weinend in der ecke und reg mich über den pösen mann auf, der mia weh getutet hat *heul*


----------



## neo1986 (8. November 2008)

Ihr habt probleme wegen einem Tag. 
Was wird an einem tag schon gemacht meistenz geht es ja eh so:
1.Stunde Ausfall
2.Stunde Vertretung
....
...
...

Muss jeder selber entscheiden was er macht ob es wichtiger stoff ist.
In der 10ten is es eh schon alles gelaufen für viele. Bewerben muss man sich ja meistens eh mit dem 9ten Zeugniss.

Bei mir in der 10ten machen wir eh fast nur widerholungen aus der 1-9te klasse.


----------



## Deregond (8. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aus einen tag werden zwei etc.
> Es ist ein *Spiel*, wegen sowas schwänzt man net und am 1. tag gehen eh die server nicht.


Ja es werden 2... beim nächsten addon...
Und logisch ist es dumm am 1. Tag zu schwänzen, aber er hat ja nicht gefragt ob sich das lohnt...


----------



## neo1986 (8. November 2008)

Ach ja wenn man nicht die schule schafft kann man auch gut mit Harz 4 leben.


----------



## Deregond (8. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ach ja wenn man nicht die schule schafft kann man auch gut mit Harz 4 leben.


Einfach nur LÖL XD


----------



## neo1986 (8. November 2008)

Deregond schrieb:


> Einfach nur LÖL XD


Tatsache


----------



## Genomchen (8. November 2008)

Was für ne Frage oO
Geh gefälligst am 13. in die Schule. Wegen nem Game sich was versauen bringts auch ned. Weil wenn du das schon am Mittwoch machst, dann kommt irgendwann nen Event, das ja auch "sehr" wichtig ist, an dem man dann auch blau machen muss, und so gehts dann los. Oder noch schlimmer du verpasst am Mittwoch was grundlegendes im Unterricht und planst es dann garnimmer. Is mir so an der FOS in München ergangen. Hab nen Tag blau gemacht, in der Zeit wurde, Bestandsveränderungen etc in Buchungswesen durchgenommen und ich stand dann da wie der Depp, weil ich garnix mehr gepeilt hab. Am Schluss hab ich das Jahr wiederholt, weil ich ohne Witz wegen dem ein paar Tagen blau machen (es blieb natürlich nicht nur bei dem einen Tag) so weit hinterher war, dass es unschaffbar war.

Also mein Tip bei solchen Dingen, geh in die Schule. Es bleibt sich eh gleich. Bis das Game das erste mal läuft wird es höchstwahrscheinlich eh abend sein und bis man normal zocken kann denk ich würds auch erstmal andauern wegen Gebietsserverüberlastung.


----------



## Forderz (8. November 2008)

bin selbst in der 11.

würde sich zwar lohnen zu hause zu bleiben, aber nicht wegen wotlk sondern wegen den fächern

physik, bio, reli, erdkunde ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

Deregond schrieb:


> Ja es werden 2... beim nächsten addon...


Weißt du es? Kann ja auch sein das er dann nicht erst beim nächsten Addon wieder schwänzt sondern schon vorher wegen irgendwas in WoW...


----------



## Ilunadin (8. November 2008)

ich denk mal es geht nicht um den EINEN tag...sondern darum so-pardon-dämlich zu sein,wegen einem noch dämlicheren AddOn die Schule zu schwänzen


----------



## Deregond (8. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weißt du es? Kann ja auch sein das er dann nicht erst beim nächsten Addon wieder schwänzt sondern schon vorher wegen irgendwas in WoW...


Dann hätte er aber bis jetzt auch schon deswegen geschwänzt.
Aber ehrlich gesagt ist es weitaus schlauer für'n Event zu schwänzen, bis Wotlk richtig auf den Servern ist wird es 14 Uhr... Dann wollen alle auf einmal rein... BAM! Login-Server Down.. So wird das wahrscheinlich gehen bis Abends... Und dann kann man sich mit 20 Anderen um einen Mob prügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (8. November 2008)

Das is so lol hier die ganzen geh in die schule typen werden warscheinlich den ganzen tag zuhause sitzen und ihr wow von staat bezahlen lassen.
Oder sind motzig weil sie nicht schwänzen können, dürfen...


----------



## Playboy51 (8. November 2008)

Ich würd an deiner stelle Blau machen. Wotlk wird schnell ausverkauft sein, also musst du dich schon vorm laden anstellen. Sagste einfach deinem Lehrer das du Krank bist oder so.. geht bestimmt klar.


----------



## Ilunadin (8. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das is so lol hier die ganzen geh in die schule typen werden warscheinlich den ganzen tag zuhause sitzen und ihr wow von staat bezahlen lassen.
> Oder sind motzig weil sie nicht schwänzen können, dürfen...


...wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das is so lol hier die ganzen geh in die schule typen werden warscheinlich den ganzen tag zuhause sitzen und ihr wow von staat bezahlen lassen.
> Oder sind motzig weil sie nicht schwänzen können, dürfen...


Ich gehe selber zur schule (auch 10. klasse) und schwänze nicht wegen irgendeinen Spiel. Ich lasse mir das liefern per Amazon, und wenn ich nach hause kommt liegt es dann da. Spielen braucht man eh nicht weil sowieso server down sein werden.


----------



## Rhaskhur (8. November 2008)

Schommie schrieb:


> da magst du vielleicht recht haben...
> doch leider "tippe" ich nur in dem slang
> im True Life red ich nen bischen anders.
> 
> aber du musst verstehen, der altersdurchschnitt auf einem der realms auf dem ich spiel liegt höchstens bei 15, von daher hab ich mich dran gewöhnt mich so zu artikulieren, da die kiddys mich ja sonst nich verstehen...


du sprichst mir aus der Seele denn auch ich rede Normal wenn ich im RL farmen bin^^
Aber das Schlimmste finde ich ist wenn man sich in WoW immer so verstellt, dass Im Rl manchmal probleme hat sich wieder umzustellen...
ich hab mich letztens beim witz ertappt wo ich anstatt zulachen lol gesagt habe...peinlich


----------



## Deregond (8. November 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> ...wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schon klar.. du zockst ja auch WAR o.O


----------



## Vinclow :D (8. November 2008)

omg!! hmm letztens lief da sowas bei Galileo und ich dachte ehrlich dass die nur müll erzählen vonwegen computerspielesucht!!


----------



## Durbem (8. November 2008)

Ich sag mal so.
Wenn es schon soweit ist, dass du darüber nachdenkst zu schwänzen, weil ein Spiel rauskommt, dann würd ich mir wirklich Gedanken machen, ob das nicht zu weit geht.
Gut. Ich gehe auch zum Mitternachtverkauf, aber auch nur, weil einige meiner Kumpels das auch machen^^

Außerdem darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass an dem Tag so viele das Spiel spielen werden, dass die Server bestimmt in die Knie gehen...

Also, einfach in die Schule gehen, wenns aus ist, ab nach Hause, und gechillt das Addon anmachen.


----------



## neo1986 (8. November 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> ...wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


falsches forum für dich! hier gehts um wow!


----------



## Thedynamike (8. November 2008)

Vinclow schrieb:


> omg!! hmm letztens lief da sowas bei Galileo und ich dachte ehrlich dass die nur müll erzählen vonwegen computerspielesucht!!



...dann hast du den Test gemacht und ZACK!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oikaliptusmann (8. November 2008)

ach sag einfach du willst zuhause bleiben ansonsten fängst du an killerspiele zu spielen und dann sehen se schon was se davon haben^^


----------



## neo1986 (8. November 2008)

Durbem schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so.
> Wenn es schon soweit ist, dass du darüber nachdenkst zu schwänzen, weil ein Spiel rauskommt, dann würd ich mir wirklich Gedanken machen, ob das nicht zu weit geht.
> Gut. Ich gehe auch zum Mitternachtverkauf, aber auch nur, weil einige meiner Kumpels das auch machen^^
> 
> ...


Warum schwänzen die meisten? Weil die kumpels das auch machen also das ist gruppenzwang.

Früher hat man wegen einer freundin ,kino...... geschwäntzt haute wegen einem game. Hat bestimmt schon jeder hier einmal geschwäntzt.


----------



## Avalanche (8. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^



Ja: Geh zur Schule. Allein schon die Bitte um solch eine Ausrede zeigt, dass Du ein wenig zu stark an WoW hängst. Das Addon läuft schließlich nicht weg.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (8. November 2008)

13 November: ich gehe zur schule... danach mein vorbestelltes wotlk abholn und zocken
14 november: ich bleib zu hause xD


----------



## Avalanche (8. November 2008)

Playboy51 schrieb:


> Ich würd an deiner stelle Blau machen. Wotlk wird schnell ausverkauft sein, also musst du dich schon vorm laden anstellen. Sagste einfach deinem Lehrer das du Krank bist oder so.. geht bestimmt klar.



Eine absolut unreife und vor allem völlig falsche Antwort. WotLk wird garantiert nicht ausverkauft sein, war BC auch nicht.


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Früher hat man wegen einer freundin ,kino...... geschwäntzt haute wegen einem game. Hat bestimmt schon jeder hier einmal geschwäntzt.


Ich sags mal so:
Ich habe noch nie wegen irgendwas geschwänzt. Am Ende ist man selber der dumme.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (8. November 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Eine absolut unreife und vor allem völlig falsche Antwort. WotLk wird garantiert nicht ausverkauft sein, war BC auch nicht.




Es kommt darauf an BC war von der Collectors innerhalb einer stunde vergriffen mit WotLK is das genauso die normalen versionen werden nich vergriffen sein aber die CE's halt das is ein grund wiso ich spähter in die arbeit gehe aber ich gehe hin.

@Thema poster: Geh in die schule und danach in irgendeinen laden oder fahr früher los mediamarkt und so haben ja schon offen *gg*


----------



## trowman (8. November 2008)

Geh zur Schule! Am 13. November kann man eh ned zocken und wenn denn eh erst abends... Ich sag nur patchday von 3.0.2.


----------



## Müllermilch (8. November 2008)

Bringt dir nix zuhause zu bleiben^^Bin auch noch Schüler und naja,ich denke es wird Startschwierigkeiten geben!


----------



## Shirokun (8. November 2008)

Wenn du in Dusiburg wohnst geh zu Dr.Hammer und sagt nur ne woche xD


----------



## Andromias (8. November 2008)

Du glaubst doch wirklich nicht das du in Ruhe spielen wirst?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das wird etwa so ablaufen:
Du schwänzt völlig grundlos die Schule, installierst das Spiel und kommst den ganzen Tag zu nichts weil die Server versagen.
Zu guter letzt bekommen deine Eltern und die Schule Wind von deiner Lüge und du hast Stress wegen nichts!

Überleg dir das mal und entscheide dann selbstständig, du allein musst mit deinen Entscheidungen leben können.

Ach ja und noch was, NEVER PLAY ON A PATCH-DAY!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß der Andro


----------



## rushrage (8. November 2008)

Chyna schrieb:


> ich hab nen super tipp: geh in die schule. bis die server richtig funktionieren ist eh wochenende



genau so schauts aus


----------



## Kurushimi (8. November 2008)

seife essen in kleinen mengen macht zb. erhöhte temperatur - und weils eklig schmeckt siehst auch so net bsonders gesund aus . das dürft fürs krank simulieren ausreichen


----------



## Leviathan666 (8. November 2008)

Geh zur Schule. Das ist der beste Tipp den ich dir geben kann. Zocken kannst immer noch am Nachmittag und in der Nacht.


----------



## Muertedeath (8. November 2008)

Das spiel wird es auch nach dem 13. noch geben also geh schön hin zur schule 
is ja eh nen Donnerstag und bald Wochenende dann kannste noch genug spielen.
achja ich hab frei weil
1. hab Geburtstag
2. kann mir meinen freien Tag in der Woche wo ich Spätdienst hab aussuchen (meistens)
3. hab ich ne wundervolle Frau die mir das Spiel zum Mitternachtsverkauf besorgt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taishan (8. November 2008)

Ruf deinen Chef an und sag ihm , dass du einen  Unfall hattest und soeben im Krankenhaus deinen schweren Verletzungen erlegen bist!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (8. November 2008)

wie kann man nur so einen Topic erstellen ?
wie *SÜCHTIG* muss man den eigentlich noch sein ?


----------



## Moerbinho (8. November 2008)

Also, ich würde lügen, wenn ich noch nie die Schule absichtlich hab ausfallen lassen.
Bei mir sind monatlich 2-3 Urlaubstage drin, die zusätzlich frei wählen kann.
Mach es aber dann richtig mit Attest und beim Arzt einen vorheulen, dann ist das kein Problem.

Ansich primitiv, aber ich denke es ist das Ziel eines jeden Menschen.

Minimaler Einsatz,
maximaler Umsatz.

Ach, ich habe 12 Punkte im Schnitt, das sollte wohl reichen um irgendwelchen Vorurteilen vorzubeugen, dass ich
dementsprechend schlecht in der Schule bin.


----------



## Ellrock (8. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...




Never play on Patch-Day.

so heißt ein bekannter Spruch. Mit anderen Worten. Rechne nie damit, dass an Patchtagen alles rund läuft. Ich denke einfach - dass du  umsonst zu Hause bleiben wirst, da die Umstellung vielleicht nicht so reibungslos läuft wie erwartet.


----------



## Kandramas (9. November 2008)

Danke an alle die mir gute Tipps geben wollten, aber ich werd es mir wohl nachts holen, durchzocken und morgens in die Schule gehn, um 15 Uhr heim kommen, Ha machen, um 17 Uhr ins Badminton gehn und um 21 Uhr wieder zocken.

Und an alle die "sehr unnütze" Beiträge geschrieben haben: Ihr müsst hier nix rein schreiben, ihr müsst es nichtmal lesen, wer seine Meinung nicht sagen kann ohne gleich beleidigend zu werden sollte nochmal zur Schule gehn xD
Geistige Blutgrätschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzdem Danke an alle ^^ 
Viel Spass beim Addon!

PS: Ein Zeichen von Sucht ist Aggressivität, mal überlegen, ne?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^


----------



## PTK (9. November 2008)

Also, du hast doch gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach zur Schule, HA machen und dann ZOCKÄÄÄN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich meine Auch wenn ich bis in den Nachmittag schule habe, wayne der nächste tag is chillig.. sport.. erdkunde mit dem geilsten lehrer der welt und in latein chillen also... was will man mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann wegen übermüdeung nach der schule 2 std hinlegen und dann gehts mit ultra wenig schlaf ins wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal gucken wann diesmal der erste 80er vorhanden ist, aber das ist ja auch wieder ein fred für sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG 
Ptk


----------



## Klotzi (9. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Wir sind doch alle Keller Kinder O.o^^
> 
> 
> 
> ich sitze gerade mit meinen 5 PCs 15 Bildschirmen im keller ^^







Oo Ich wohne schon lang im Keller xD iss ne Top Wohnung mit Riesen Fenstern!!
hab einen Pc bin Arbeitstätig und kann mir einen Tag in der Woche Frei nehmen und das ist Donnerstag ;P














Geh zur Schule umso größer iss die vorfreude wenn du nachhause kommst kurz darauf folgt doch eh das Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nodonn_Shaman (9. November 2008)

Siehe hier: http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic16105ha7.jpg

Versuchs halt...biste schneller wieder zu Hause als gedacht.


----------



## Silenya (9. November 2008)

Iss ne Tube Zahnpasta, oder trink 2 Liter Dicksaft (natürlich unverdünnt), danch is dir dermaßen schlecht, da musst du nochnedmal mehr übelkeit vortäuschen xD Am besten du machst gleich beides: Zahnpasta essen udn mit 2 Liter Dicksaft zum runterspühlen xD


----------



## neo1986 (9. November 2008)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> wie kann man nur so einen Topic erstellen ?
> wie *SÜCHTIG* muss man den eigentlich noch sein ?


Geh WAR spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spacekeks007 (9. November 2008)

naja muss so tun als wenn ich arbeite und da es am release tag eh mehr oder weniger unnütz ist weil jeder online kommt und des neue addon zu testen wirds sonnlos weil alles ruckelt eventuell der server abkackt und alles überfüllt ist mit den helden aus dem spiel die so schnell wie möglich 80 werden wollen 

geh lieber zur schule und hab ne grauslige vorfreude auf das spiel ^^ sei stark  .......tschakka!!!!!


----------



## Rekla (9. November 2008)

Halt solang die Luft an, bis du zu Hause bleiben darfst...


----------



## Lisutari (9. November 2008)

Ich würde dir zwar nahe legen lieber in die Schule zu gehen, aber wenn du unbedingt willst machsso: 

Voraussetzung dafür ist ein Laptop; du nimmst deinen Laptop und das Spiel, (was deine Eltern nicht sehen dürfen, als Packs in die Schultasche oder wo auch immer hin) gehst brav in richtung Schule, setzt dich in irgendein Kaffe (oder zu nem Freund dessen Eltern arbeiten) und Spielst dort.


----------



## Teradas (9. November 2008)

Hi,
Ich würde mich lieber um Schule kümmern als WotLK dann zu kaufen!
Das kannst du auch Nachmittags!
kann ich dir nur raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG Teradas


----------



## Spirana (9. November 2008)

Hast doch eh nur Schule von 8-13Uhr , das hält man ja wohl noch grad so aus .
Wenn du von 6-17Uhr arbeiten müsstest wärs wohl was anderes und du könntest dir über nen Urlaubstag Gedanken machen.


----------



## Juryx (9. November 2008)

Ich habe dasvglück das mein lehrer den ich freitag 6 stunden hätte nicht da is, darum habe ich freitag komplett frei und muss auch nicht nachholen *freu*


----------



## Morpheuz2k (9. November 2008)

So nach der ersten Seite war Schluß mit lesen da wahrscheinlich auf den 17 anderen auch nur Grütze steht....
Geht gefälligst in die Schule und erledigt euren Kram... ist ja nicht zu fassen wegen WoW blaumachen pfff.


Die Server werden wahrscheinlich eh den ganzen Tag am abkratzen sein....


----------



## Earthhorn (9. November 2008)

ich schließ mich an ... erst schule, dann install , dann anderweitige termine  und dann erst zocken ...


----------



## spielbergklon (9. November 2008)

ich find dieses thema mehr als fragwürdig...

es ist nicht so, dass ich nicht sauscharf auf woltk bin - besonders weil mir die beta sehr zugesagt hat. aber für wow wichtigere dinge sausen zu lassen halte ich für ...naja... sehr ungesund! besonders dann, weil man als schüler zeit genug hat um zu zocken! außerdem ist man kurz vorm wochenende. dann geht man halt nur einen tag party machen und den anderen abend/die andere nacht kann man ohne schlechtes gewissen durchzocken.

ich würd mir auf jeden fall schon arg nen kopf machen, wenn es bei mir scho so weit gekommen wäre.


----------



## Kandramas (9. November 2008)

Es tut mir leid, dass ich hier so einen absolut schrecklichen und total unnützen Thread eröffnet hab, ich werde sowas nie wieder tun, manche Leute sind hier ja echt schlimm drauf. Chillt mal ^^ Wenn ihr den Thread schlimm findet klickt halt auf den roten Button mit dem X in der oberen rechten Bildschirmhälfte, ihr werdet zu nix gezwungen.

Ich hab euch verstanden... Ich werd zur Schule gehn und auf meine Zukunft achten ^^ Habt ja schon recht, aber wegen eines einzigen Tages... xD Und nur so, ich will zwar zuhause bleiben und zocken, aber ich will mich nicht mir Zahnpasta vollstopfen oder irgendwelche fragwürdigen Getränke konsumieren xD

Trotzdem Danke an euch alle, sehr lieb von euch ^^
gn8, gl und hf
Kandi

PS: Ich bin NICHT süchtig!!! ^^ Ich hab seit 2 Wochen nimmer gezockt, und ich würd mir auch arg an den Kopf greifen wenn ich von jedem der beim Addonstart gleich voll dabei sein will annehme, dass er süchtig is! ^^


----------



## Mr. Pink (10. November 2008)

Atroxy schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, Schule wär sinnvoller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, ich hab' keine Vortbildung. Aber meine Lehrer...xD


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid, dass ich hier so einen absolut schrecklichen und total unnützen Thread eröffnet hab, ich werde sowas nie wieder tun, manche Leute sind hier ja echt schlimm drauf. Chillt mal ^^ Wenn ihr den Thread schlimm findet klickt halt auf den roten Button mit dem X in der oberen rechten Bildschirmhälfte, ihr werdet zu nix gezwungen.
> 
> Ich hab euch verstanden... Ich werd zur Schule gehn und auf meine Zukunft achten ^^ Habt ja schon recht, aber wegen eines einzigen Tages... xD Und nur so, ich will zwar zuhause bleiben und zocken, aber ich will mich nicht mir Zahnpasta vollstopfen oder irgendwelche fragwürdigen Getränke konsumieren xD
> 
> ...




Gut so wen du nicht zur Schule Gegangen wärst Müsst wir dich Verhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandameat (10. November 2008)

Pheselo schrieb:


> Ein tag fehlen = Schule verkackt xD ?



Naja, wer wegen sowas unbedingt schwaenzen muss tuts bestimmt auch nicht nur einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (10. November 2008)

Kann mal hier jemand ne gescheite antwort geben brauche nähmlich auch noch eine gute ausrede.


----------



## Rheagar (10. November 2008)

Mach dir mit Photoshop ne krasse Urkunde das du an der und der Schlacht in der Boreanischen Tundra teilgenommen hast. Es gibt auch Betriebe die Trophäen herstellen. Dort kannst du dir einen Orden fertigen lassen. 
Dann noch ein wenig Ketschup auf die Klamotten, und schon glaubt dir jeder das du in Nordrend warst. Konsequenzen wirds wahrscheinlich keine geben weil die Leute viel zu verwirrt sind um des zu checken.


Falls jemand eine RICHTIGE Entschuldigung braucht ....

Dr. Hartmut Neuner
Regelsbacher Str 
90768 Fürth

Der schreibt euch auch noch die nächste Woche krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Kann mal hier jemand ne gescheite antwort geben brauche nähmlich auch noch eine gute ausrede.




jop ich hab eine gehst morgens in die schule für die erste studen und dann Klagst du über Kopfschmerzen über Ganz Schlimme (mitgräne artig) na natürlich musst du auch Gut schauspielern können. dann kanst du nach haus wie ein wow suchtig und spielen muhhhaa


----------



## Hordeman187 (10. November 2008)

hab bauchschmerzen
funtzt immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Hordeman187 schrieb:


> hab bauchschmerzen
> funtzt immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ne der tick ist bei mit ausGelierrt früher sagt der Lehrer immer "und slim warum wollen wir heute die Schule Schwänzen ???"  wen ich einen Auf bauch weh machte ^^ XD


na ja oder Iss was dass du furtzen musst und sagts ich hab den dünn scheiss ^^ dass Klabt  auch immer XD


----------



## neo1986 (10. November 2008)

Muhhhaha wo bleiben den wider die moralapostel?

Nur ein scherz kaufs mir erst 5-6 wochen später bin leider noch keine 70


----------



## neo1986 (10. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> ne der tick ist bei mit ausGelierrt früher sagt der Lehrer immer "und slim warum wollen wir heute die Schule Schwänzen ???"  wen ich einen Auf bauch weh machte ^^ XD
> 
> 
> *na ja oder Iss was dass du furtzen musst und sagts ich hab den dünn scheiss ^^ dass Klabt  auch immer XD*


Das is geil!


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Muhhhaha wo bleiben den wider die moralapostel?
> 
> Nur ein scherz kaufs mir erst 5-6 wochen später bin leider noch keine 70




mhhhm ich bin erst 17 also fast erwachsen und halb Kind und Die tipps Kommen von dem kind in mir XD der erwaschen slim der schläft gerade ^^


----------



## Rheagar (10. November 2008)

Hordeman187 schrieb:


> hab bauchschmerzen
> funtzt immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt! 
Hab ich schon in der ersten Klasse gemacht. :>

Außerdem habt ihr alle glaubich ziemlich viel Angst wegen einem Tag schwänzen. Jungs, es ist scheißegal. Und wenn ihr der Lehrerin sagt das ihr reingesüchtelt habt. Was will die machen? Eltern Bescheid sagen? Omg :>


----------



## neo1986 (10. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> mhhhm ich bin erst 17 also fast erwachsen und halb Kind und Die tipps Kommen von dem kind in mir XD der erwaschen slim der schläft gerade ^^


Pfff der erwachsene in mir wird wohl in mir für immer halb schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Pfff der erwachsene in mir wird wohl in mir für immer halb schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




LOL XD


----------



## Hordeman187 (10. November 2008)

also vor 9jahren wo ich noch in der schule war hat das immer geklappt^^(bauchschmerzen)
naja gut die lehrer sind ja auch nicht mehr so blöd wie früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Hordeman187 schrieb:


> also vor 9jahren wo ich noch in der schule war hat das immer geklappt^^(bauchschmerzen)
> naja gut die lehrer sind ja auch nicht mehr so blöd wie früher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Stimmt heute sind sie noch Blöder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (10. November 2008)

Hordeman187 schrieb:


> also vor 9jahren wo ich noch in der schule war hat das immer geklappt^^(bauchschmerzen)
> naja gut die lehrer sind ja auch nicht mehr so blöd wie früher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja ich wolllt wegen ner freundin mal die letzten beiden stunden schwänzen. Mein lehrer hat mich dan mit meiner freundin an der bushaltestelle erwicht. Scheiße wars.

Bauchweh klappt bei mir aber immer.


----------



## Hordeman187 (10. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Stimmt heute sind sie noch Blöder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo ok kann natürlich au sein
wie schön war es noch in der schule, ich vermiss es so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Hordeman187 schrieb:


> jo ok kann natürlich au sein
> wie schön war es noch in der schule, ich vermiss es so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich hab seit einem halben jahr eine Lehre ^^ dass schönst an der Ganzen Woche ist der Schule tag ^^ XD 

muss man nicht Den ganzen Tag Vom Chef angeschnauzt lassen  XD


----------



## neo1986 (10. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> ich hab seit einem halben jahr eine Lehre ^^ dass schönst an der Ganzen Woche ist der Schule tag ^^ XD
> 
> muss man nicht Den ganzen Tag Vom Chef angeschnauzt lassen  XD


Glaube ich dir hab zum glück noch 1/2 Jahr vor mir.


----------



## Hordeman187 (10. November 2008)

ich hab die ultimative ausrede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sag einfach:"meine gilde kickt mich wenn ich um 17.00uhr noch nich lvl71 bin"

hehe das wäre es doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (10. November 2008)

Hordeman187 schrieb:


> ich hab die ultimative ausrede
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da haste ja ein ganzen tag zeit es geht hier doch aber über morgens würe aus dem 17:00, 1:00 machen also nachts.


----------



## Sinizae (10. November 2008)

Hordeman187 schrieb:


> ich hab die ultimative ausrede
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich glaub eher dass dann die freundlichen Herren mit der Liebhabe-Jacke kommen und dich mitnehmen xD


----------



## Hordeman187 (10. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> da haste ja ein ganzen tag zeit es geht hier doch aber über morgens würe aus dem 17:00, 1:00 machen also nachts.


ich meinte ja damit das er es ja nich schaffen würde wenn er bis um 13.oo in der schule wäre -.-


----------



## Hordeman187 (10. November 2008)

Sinizae schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher dass dann die freundlichen Herren mit der Liebhabe-Jacke kommen und dich mitnehmen xD


kann natürlich au sein hehe


----------



## Zarkanonia (10. November 2008)

Also ich würd dir auch graten zur schule zu gehn. Und nur weil du inner schule bist heißt das auch net das net spielen kannst. Laptop mitnehmen und dich ans schulnetzwerk hängen feddig, aber naja ich würd trotzdem  ma sagen das die zeit zwischen von der schule kommen und in die schule gehen reichen wird um zu spielen...


----------



## jeNoova (10. November 2008)

Sag du hast Bauchschmerzen, Kopfschmerzen ( Wobei du damit nicht zocken könntest ) o.Ä

Am besten ist du tust 1Tag vorher so als würdest du umknicken o.Ä und kannst dann nicht mehr laufen (:


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

nein mir ist gerade Die geilster Einfalle gekommen Du Trinks Abführmittel ^^XD


----------



## GrayWolf (10. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...



Ich könnte wetten es wird in der Nacht von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag junge Hunde regnen und sau kalt sein. Zu hunderten werden wirre Wesen vor den Häusern von MM und Co. auf Einlass warten. Nur um sich dann ein Addon zu greifen und wieder nach Hause zu hetzen. Dort angekommen werden diese Wesen, durchnässt und durch gefroren, mit zittrigen Händen versuchen das Addon zu installieren.
70-80% dieser Wesen werden die Installation nicht schaffen. Entweder wegen der Hardware oder weil die zittrigen Hände es einfach nicht schaffen den richtige Keycode zu tippen. Die restlichen werden dann durch einem "Server unerreichbar" fast ausrasten.
Und am morgen danach - das ist die Tageszeit wo die Sonne und nicht der Mond am Himmel steht - werden all die wirren Wesen die Wartezimmer der Hausärzte bevölkern weil sie sich alle eine dicke fette Grippe eingefangen haben.

OK. Schule ist dann auch nicht angesagt. Doch Mutti und Vaddi werden neben den vom Arzt verschriebenen ekligen Medikamenten auch noch ein totales PC-Verbot verabreichen. Da die Begleiterscheinungen der nächtlichen Aktion ca. eine Woche anhalten, werden alle normalen Germer, welche sich das Addon erst am Donnerstag holen bzw. es nach Hause geliefert bekommen ein entspanntes WOW spielen können.

Ich freue mich schon!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobirus (10. November 2008)

gehe in die 8. klasse und lasse mich so in der 3. stunde entlassen^^


----------



## Lefrondon (10. November 2008)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Sag du hast Bauchschmerzen, Kopfschmerzen ( Wobei du damit nicht zocken könntest ) o.Ä


Wer sagt hier das man mit Kopfschmerzen nicht zocken kann? Ich krieg nach 5h Zocken sowieso immer Kopfschmerzen, und wenn ich dann eh schon welche Habe, ist das nicht so schlimm^^


----------



## Frekii (10. November 2008)

Da sacht man 3 wochen vorher "du mama hab am 13. keine Schule." Brief in Word aufsetzen, drucken un inner Schule fix kopieren lassen (zwecks billig braunem Öko Drecks Papier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  

En Fixer Brief un Unterschrift vom Rektor oder Klassenlehrer oder so is fix gemacht ^^ aber is wohl leider eh zu spät

Bin inner 12. und find (trotz extremer ingame un /played zeiten) dass es besser wär am Do zur Schule zu gehen. Naja da ich 2 std später hab von 0:01 - 8 Uhr zocken - bissl auspennen und ab 15 uhr wird fröhlich weiter gelvlt!


----------



## Kronsforder (10. November 2008)

Also am 13. werde ich nach der schule ( ja ich gehe zur schule )
in die stadt tüffeln und mir das spiel kaufen , dann werded ich nachhause 
fahren und das spiel installieren nebenbei mache ich Hausaufgaben ( ja ich mache auch die )
und dann ma sehen was die Server sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rêmus (10. November 2008)

tobirus schrieb:


> gehe in die 8. klasse und lasse mich so in der 3. stunde entlassen^^



der is echt gut xD nach der 3ten stunde das wäre etwa um 10:40 und du weist schon das du nordend erst ab 12uhr betreten kannst... 
ich denk es werden dir viele leute raten schule>WoW da du auch NACH der schule spielen kannst so oder so werden die server unerreichbar sein um 12...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhundos (10. November 2008)

Ganz einfach:
Zur Schule gehn, undzwar wegen den oben schon genannten Punkten:
Schule geht nunmal einfach vor, WoW ist zwar schon hammer, bleibt aber immernoch ein Spiel.
Außerdem funktionieren die Server eh erstmal 3 Tage lang nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deswegen werde ichs mir auch erst im Dezember holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (10. November 2008)

magenkrämpfe,bauchweh,kopfweh...
...
hiv,krebs,tuberkulose...
...
wahnvorstellungen,alkoholvergiftung..
..
die  superkalifragilistischexpialigetische-manipulation-der-eigenen-sinne-welche-
das-hirn-so-verstopft-das-man-anfängt-wirklich-krank-zu-werden-und-man-daran-
zugrunde-geht-begraben-wird-und-als-zombie-wieder-aufsteht-und-man-
anfängt-hirne-zu-essen-von-leuten-die-man-nicht-leiden-kann  krankheit


such dir was aus^^


----------



## Raqill (10. November 2008)

Und was willst am Freitag sagen?
Do "krank", und Freitag wieder da is ja auch merkwürdig wenn du z.b. sagen würdest du hast Durchfall oder so..


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (10. November 2008)

na ja... ich würde dem te eher empfehlen zur schule zu gehen. wenn man doch schon tage vorher hier nachfragt, was man für ausreden nehmen könnte... ne, aber da fehlen mir echt die worte. aber auch hier zählt wieder, jeder muss selber wissen was für ihn gut ist.

und nein ich selber habe mir kein urlaub genommen, meine freundin dafür hat zwei wochen urlaub *grinst* ob sie ihn für wow genommen hat? habe ich noch nicht näher nachgefragt. aber ich glaube mal dass liegt doch eher daran, dass unsere wohnung in den zwei wochen renoviert wird.


----------



## Hordeman187 (10. November 2008)

leude ich muss sagen endlich wieda ma ein geiles tehma!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beko61 (10. November 2008)

Ganz ehrlich?auch wenn es nur 1 tag ist an dem du  nicht zur schule gehen willst, geh hin...nur wegen einem pc spiel versäum ich doch nicht die schule,klar, Wotlk  wird aufregend..aber bis die server ordentlich laufen dauert es eh noch ... 
geh zur schule....nach der schule nach hause und dann versuch zu zocken..wirst schon sehen ob es sich gelohnt hätte zu schwänzen!


----------



## Airathor (10. November 2008)

Kurz und knackig

Geht zur Schule ihr verdammten freaks


----------



## Eox (10. November 2008)

Besonders da ein Tag später schon Wochenende ist =)


----------



## Part v. Durotan (10. November 2008)

nimm n bisschen obst n knorr vie und centrum a bis zink zu dir, dann kommt die entschuldigung von ganz alleine ^^ und zwar schnell und flutschig


----------



## Spleez (10. November 2008)

zur schule gehn ... mach ich auch nur nerds lassen sich da krank schreiben etc.


----------



## Shrukan (10. November 2008)

Beko61 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?auch wenn es nur 1 tag ist an dem du  nicht zur schule gehen willst, geh hin...nur wegen einem pc spiel versäum ich doch nicht die schule,klar, Wotlk  wird aufregend..aber bis die server ordentlich laufen dauert es eh noch ...
> geh zur schule....nach der schule nach hause und dann versuch zu zocken..wirst schon sehen ob es sich gelohnt hätte zu schwänzen!



achjaa...
Schmeiss Schule wie ein Kumpel von mir. Ist in der 11 ein beliebter Schwänzer gewesen, aber net sehr extrem.
Inzwischen in der 12 ist er seit 4 Wochen nur 4mal aufgetaucht zu einer Unterrichtsstunde!

Oder ein anderer Fall.
Gymnasium dann runter auf eine Realschule dann sitzen geblieben.
Und alles weil er nur zockt.

Der eine hätte sein Abi machen können (inzwischen siehts so aus als würde er der Schule verwiesen)
und der andere hat sich sehr früh alles verbaut, er macht gar nichts mehr, er schwänzt nur noch.


----------



## Strikêr°us (10. November 2008)

Hmmmm =/ 

Da die Server am 13. sowieso kaum bespielbar sein werden wird es kaum was ausmachen wenn du erst nach der schule das addon installierst und dann langsam on gehst damit du sofort einigermaßen gut spielen kannst (was ich aber atm auch noch bezweifle dass das geht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Naja wenn du unbedingt zu Hause bleiben willst täusch einfach iwas vor... Übelkeit oder sonst was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viel Glück oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordeman187 (10. November 2008)

zum glück hab ich urlaub und muss mir keine gedanken drüber machen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (10. November 2008)

http://www.klicksafe.de/common/presse.php?site=Wo_lebst_Du


----------



## Urgosch (10. November 2008)

tür abschließen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



xD


----------



## Tassy (10. November 2008)

Geh einfach in die Schule und gut is'!


----------



## xXavieXx (10. November 2008)

Noobs die meinen, die Server sind Stunden (Bis Tage o.O) down haben keine Ahnung. Ich bin mir sicher das der Release größtenteils super ablaufen wird und nur minimale Serverdowns vorhanden sein werden...


----------



## Sinizae (10. November 2008)

Am Stück waren sie nicht lange down zu BC Release - max. 3 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das sind 3 Stunden die man in der Schule sitzen kann *chrchr*


----------



## Dragonsóul (10. November 2008)

Ich hab Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich brauch keine Ausreden mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloze (10. November 2008)

Maybe..."Ich bin krank" ?


----------



## Snakegnom (10. November 2008)

fraudani schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht wirklich, entschuldige. Wie lange hast Du Schule? Danach sollte immer noch genug Zeit sein das Spiel zu kaufen (sofern Du es nicht vorbestellt hast) und zu installieren. Es ist wohl ohnehin eher fraglich, ob man denn am 13. auch wirklich zum Zocken kommt. Ich fürchte eher, dass direkt nach der Installation erst mal wieder massig Patches folgen, was auch eine Weile dauern dürfte, weil da wer weiß wie viele Leute an den Servern hängen und patchen bzw. einloggen wollen.
> 
> Ist nicht böse gemeint, also bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich denke, Du wirst es die paar Stunden in der Schule aushalten und dann halt etwas später erst mit Wotlk anfangen
> 
> ...




Ich finde das ist die beste Lösung bin ganz deiner meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AssuanWall (10. November 2008)

ich sags ma so, was bringt es dir zuhause zu bleiben?? nur damit du vll 3-4 stunden länger gezockt hast als andere?? naja ich finds sinnfrei.. wer trotzdem zuhause bleiben will sagt einfach er hat bauchschmerzen(zwar nicht zu empfehlen da die 10. kalsse ziemlich wichtig is aber naja jeder lebt wie er will)

MfG Assuan 

P.S. bitet meine tierchen füttern


----------



## Thunderwave (10. November 2008)

Hab genug antworten hier gelesen und es ist enttäuschend, allein sich schon darüber Gedanken zu machen
wie man nun die Schule schwänzen könnte, um WoW spielen zu können, obwohl die Server eh überlaufen werden.

Geh zur Schule und pass ordentlich auf, die Zeit geht umso schneller in der Schule vorbei, wenn man sich nachmittag auf was
freuen kann.


@ TE: Mach´s doch ganz einfach:
Sag Deinen Eltern, du bist extrem WoW-abhängig und stirbst, wenn du das Addon nicht pünklich zum Release am besten noch vor allen anderen installieren und Spielen kannst.


----------



## RogueCheka (10. November 2008)

das mit den magenschmrezen funktioniert net oder sagst: mum ich hab bauchschmerzen kann i zuhause bleiben und 5 imn später kann i in media markt?xD kaufs dir einfach später die server sind dann net so überlastet und nich so laggy aber wenn dus unbedingt haben willst du kannst es ab 0:00 uhr kaufen also um 23:00 heimlich aufstehen, zum media markt gehen und da campen bis 0:00uhr dann kafuen installen und no 3 std zocken dann in schule ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (10. November 2008)

Pheselo schrieb:


> XD Panky : "Ich begründe diese Aussage damit:
> -Guter Abschluss = Bessere Chance auf eine Ausbildung zum ...."
> Ein tag fehlen = Schule verkackt xD ?
> Ich mag so welche du hast die HA nicht gemacht du wirst eldenich in der Schule verkacken und als Kellerkind enden aussagen nicht
> ...



naja wenn du einmal anfängst wegen einem FIKTIVEN Spiel die Schule zu schwänzen kann das bald zur gewohnheit werden...

hatte leider auch mal so ein jahr, in dem ich immer mal wieder donnerstag und freitag krank gespielt hab... 
wollte das eigentlich nur einmalig machen weil ich keinen bock auf schule hatte aber dann wurds halt häufiger...

war zwar damals nicht wegen nem Computer spiel aber eigentlich ists das gleiche...


ich rate dir : Geh in die Schule und freu dich drauf ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BalianTorres (10. November 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Erstes wollte er keine Kommentare von Moralaposteln.
> Und zweitens ist das doch unser "Hobby", ist doch egal ob man Schule schwänzt um sich vor nem Fußballstadium breitzumachen um der erste zu sein der reinkommt oder um am Erstverkaufstag von WotlK zu spielen.



Und ich dachte schon der TE wäre ein wenig neben der Spur. Aber du setzt dem ganzen echt die Krone auf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (10. November 2008)

Wuhahahaa Ich kann jedem nur davon ABRATEN zuhause zu bleiben. Die Server laggen momentan eh schon wie Sau und sind bis zum Äußersten zu Stoßzeiten überlastet und man fliegt schneller, als man sein Passwort eingeben kann^^

Ich hab zum Glück nur bis 13 Uhr Berufsschule, geh mir dann mein reserviertes WoW abholen (Gutschein über 50€ FTW hahah) und nachhause um es zu installen und zu zocken.

Aber nachdem, was ich übers Wochenende mitm Patchen von WoW und BC mitgemacht hab (ich musste geschlagene 30h!!!!! warten, bis alles gepatcht war und hatte nichtmal ne Firewall an -.- und DSL 16mbit...), könnt ihr davon ausgehen, dass vor Freitag mittag eh kein Mensch fertig ist mit patchen und die ersten DKs somit wohl erst gegen Freitagnachmittag rumlaufen xDD


Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich zudem nur dazu raten, die Schule wegen nem Game nicht schleifen zu lassen. Wenn ihr mal nen guten Job habt, habt ihr sowieso mehr Freizeit und Geld noch dazu.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (10. November 2008)

Mal abgesehen von den 21 Seiten vor meinem Post antworte ich auf die Hauptthemafrage.

Schule first [An alle die noch zur Schule gehen und nicht vordenken: Keinen gescheiten Schulabschluss kein gescheites Leben! Meine Meinung! Bereite mich schon einmal mit einer Tüte Popkorn und einer Cola auf die Flames von Arbeitslosen die ihre Stellung verteidigen vor.]

Danach Familie, Freunde, Haustiere [Nicht das des Viech eingeht weil man nach dem 72. try und 3 verstrichenen Tagen immer noch verärgert und ohne Gedanken an die reale Umgebung vor Illidan steht]

Und dann Spielen. So sehe ich das, wobei es bei mir auch schon Zeiten gab als die Reihenfolge anders aussah. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Zeiten ändern sich und man wird gescheiter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith hat einen für mich beschämenden Fehler entdenkt: Sollen damit natürlich nicht alle Arbeitslosen in eine Schüssel geworfen werden. Allein die die nichts tun und nur auf ihrer faulen Haut hocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (10. November 2008)

Man muss schon richtig geistig zurückgeblieben sein, wenn man wegen einem Spiel die Arbeit oder Schule sausen lässst. Kaputte Leute gibts...


----------



## Dranke (10. November 2008)

HI
Ich gehe am 13in die Schule und dan gehe ich auf dem weg zur bushalte stelle in den GAMESTOP(habs reserviert-man bekommt sogar noch so ein heft dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) dann auf den Bus...6.15-(18.15)zuhause und installiere es-wärent dem installieren mache ich hasuaufgaben...wen ich Fertig bin probiere ich mal zu zocken--sonnst game ichs einfach am freitag abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ---gehe auch in die Schule


Wieso Freinehmen???????......Sagen wir mal du bist 16-dan sagt man ,man lebt bis 70-80vlt90(vlt auto umfall oder sowas-dan wärste aber sicher schon 80 gewessen XD)Also DU HAST NOCH DEIN GANZES LEBEN VORDIR!!!!!!16 IS GARNIXXXà

ICH SAGE AN ALLLE LEBT EUER LEBEN!!!!wie ich es mache ^^

Ihr müsst jetzt ned wieder kommen als besserwiser---ich sei einer von denen die keine ahnung haben^^Ich selber spiele wow...vlt manchma am weekend zu lange

-Mein hund hat die Katze meines Nachbarn gezogen , ich wollte gerade looten und kürschnern, dabi ahbe ich mir die aggro vom nachbarn geholt-zogen.


wer fehler findet darf sie behalten----------------------------------------wie lieb von mir
peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (10. November 2008)

Dranke schrieb:


> HI
> Ich gehe am 13in die Schule und dan gehe ich auf dem weg zur bushalte stelle in den GAMESTOP(habs reserviert-man bekommt sogar noch so ein heft dazu
> 
> 
> ...


Ah du Scheiße, du gehst zur Schule? Biste dir sicher?


----------



## Dranke (10. November 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Ah du Scheiße, du gehst zur Schule? Biste dir sicher?



JA XD


----------



## 4 the Donuts (10. November 2008)

Dranke schrieb:


> HI
> Ich gehe am 13in die Schule und dan gehe ich auf dem weg zur bushalte stelle in den GAMESTOP(habs reserviert-man bekommt sogar noch so ein heft dazu
> 
> 
> ...



14 Beiträge. 14 Jährchen alt. 14 von 100 Punkten in der Deutsch-Grammatik Ex.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranke (10. November 2008)

4 schrieb:


> 14 Beiträge. 14 Jährchen alt. 14 von 100 Punkten in der Deutsch-Grammatik Ex.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin 16 aber ja--und ich sage ja die fehler kannste behalten^^--auf diesem register habe ich nur so viele beiträge


----------



## Torben321 (10. November 2008)

Lasst ihn doch einfach?!

Wenn er meint, dass es das richtige sei, ist das seine Sache...
Wenn überhaupt wird er selber merken was er davon hat - oder auch nicht....


----------



## Dranke (10. November 2008)

Torben321 schrieb:


> Lasst ihn doch einfach?!
> 
> Wenn er meint, dass es das richtige sei, ist das seine Sache...
> Wenn überhaupt wird er selber merken was er davon hat - oder auch nicht....



JO gebt jetzt ned euren senf dazu lasst mich und ned thema wechsel und ihr seit vlt ja 13 jahre alt


----------



## Flixl (10. November 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Batse2 (10. November 2008)

ich hab am 13. praktikum was mir 1. egal ist und wo ich 2. eh nix gescheites lerne (praktikum bei ner baufirmer ist nich empfehlenswert!!!!) und anstatt den lieben langen tag scheiße (zementsäcke etc.) zu schleppen würde ich es vorziehen wotlk zu installieren und auch nem schlecht laufenden server zu versuchen vieleicht die ersten quests abzuschießen^^

GIEV ausredää^^


----------



## 4 the Donuts (10. November 2008)

Batse2 schrieb:


> ich hab am 13. praktikum was mir 1. egal ist und wo ich 2. eh nix gescheites lerne (praktikum bei ner baufirmer ist nich empfehlenswert!!!!) und anstatt den lieben langen tag scheiße (zementsäcke etc.) zu schleppen würde ich es vorziehen wotlk zu installieren und auch nem schlecht laufenden server zu versuchen vieleicht die ersten quests abzuschießen^^
> 
> GIEV ausredää^^



Eben da lernst du für dein späteres Leben. Im normalfall denkst du dir:"Omg ist das ein scheiß Job! Hoffentlich muss ich in näherer Zukunft keine Zementsäcke schleppen!" 

& dann siehst du ein das dir dein Schulabschluss doch etzwas nutzen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach: Ein weiterer Reissack hat sich auf den Weg gemacht! Aber wenigstens war es wieder einmal witzig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bashrizor (10. November 2008)

jetz überleg dir mal...
du willst also schule schwänzen für ein SPIEL
du gibst dein leben auf für ein SPIEL
überleg mal was du da machst
kannst du dich net zamreißen oder was
des is echt armseelig darüber nachzudenken 
sry
ich bin auch schüler der 10. klasse mein gott
ich zocke auch gerne mein gott

aber übertreibs net
wegen dem scheiß dein leben zu versauen


----------



## moorhuhnxx (10. November 2008)

ich weis du willst so was wahrscheinlich nicht hören..aber es wäre besser wenn du zur schule gehst:
1. gibts dafür ne menge lästiger gründe
2. aber auch sinvolle: zb. wirst du eh morgens nicht zocken können frühestens abends(wenn überhaupt) zudem wenn du erwischt wirst war es das garant ertsmal 1-2 wochen mit wow für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da haben sich diese 3std. nicht so wirklich gelohnt


----------



## moorhuhnxx (10. November 2008)

Bashrizor schrieb:


> jetz überleg dir mal...
> du willst also schule schwänzen für ein SPIEL
> du gibst dein leben auf für ein SPIEL
> überleg mal was du da machst
> ...


Die Frage ist immer die Häufigkeit, jeder(fast jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) hat schonmal wegen irgendwas geschwänzt obs nun ein spiel oder was anderes ist ist da immer ads gleiche..
"du willst also schule schwänzen für ein Fußballspiel?
du gibst dein leben auf für ein Fußballspiel?"
zudem gibt man nichts ein leben auf wenn man 1x schwänzt allerdings ist 3x 1x auch 3x^^

also lieber gar nicht erst anfangen, und gaanz entspannt am abend zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadoweffect (10. November 2008)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon der TE wäre ein wenig neben der Spur. Aber du setzt dem ganzen echt die Krone auf!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Inwiefern?
Ich finde es lächerlich, dass in einem Unterschichten-Forum wie buffed wow spieler andere wow spieler grundlos als Nerds abstempeln bzw man nicht sagen darf, dass man das Spiel mit Begeisterung spielt.

You failed, dickhead.


----------



## Valnar93 (10. November 2008)

Geh lieber in die Schule... :/


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Geh lieber in die Schule... :/




Streber bäää schule ist für Schwule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chillthes (10. November 2008)

RL geht immer vor, wer es nicht rafft so wie dieser thread verdient kein mitleid sry aber das ist einfach zu armseelig ..


----------



## Shadoweffect (10. November 2008)

chillthes schrieb:


> RL geht immer vor, wer es nicht rafft so wie dieser thread verdient kein mitleid sry aber das ist einfach zu armseelig ..



Inwiefern vernachlässigt er sein RL?
Nie Schule geschwänzt um mal zu chillen?


----------



## Magicnorris (10. November 2008)

Auf Azshara wird man wohl die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht ordentlich zocken können wegen WotLK^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Inwiefern vernachlässigt er sein RL?
> Nie Schule geschwänzt um mal zu chillen?




Nein er War ein Streber ^^ die kennen so was Nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vathrass (10. November 2008)

wenn du wirklich zuhaus bleiben willst( was man nicht immer tun soll) leg dirn durchfall oder iss etwas worauf du leicht allergisch ragiert ( gemeint ist möglicherweise nur erbrechen oder ähnliches) . nicht die elegantesten lösungen aber sie funktionieren.


----------



## Phalimaeus (10. November 2008)

Hm...

-Bis 17 Uhr Arbeit, 
-18 Uhr Training,
-20.30 Uhr Addon installieren,
-22.00 Uhr installation und patch erfolgreich,
-22.00 - 22.20 Uhr einloggen,
-22.20 - 22.30 Uhr alles bewundern wie toll und neu alles is,
-22.30 - 22.35 Uhr "Gute-Nacht-Zigarette"

... ZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZz ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf Wochenende warten ....     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-Phali-


----------



## Captain_Chaos (10. November 2008)

ich werde erst ein paar tage später nach northrend aufbrechen, wenn sich der erste sturm gelegt hat.


----------



## osama (10. November 2008)

also wirklich die paar stunden hält man es doch aus blizz hat mit dem add on das rad nicht neu erfunden..


----------



## SicVenom (10. November 2008)

also ich hatte keine lust alle 22 seiten zu lesen aber hier mal meine meinung und wie ich es am 13. mache^^
also wenn du 1 tag verpasst musst du ja den neuen stoff erarbeiten verstehen und behalten das dauert in der regel meistens doppelt so lange wie in der schule
d.h. du verlierst wieder zeit zum zocken^^ ok ich bin in der 12 und kann mich nicht mehr erinnern was es in der 10 führn stoff gab aber war manchmal nich soo leicht...
also ich hab am release nur 3 "echte" std und hab vorbestellt d.h installieren + dk erstellen und namen reservieren + und kurz das startgebiet anschaun dann wieder für 1 1/2 std in die schule und weiter zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (10. November 2008)

Ich würd auch sagen geh lieber zur schule :/


----------



## Flywa (10. November 2008)

Ich zitiere an deisem Punkt einfach mal die Absoluten Beginner:"Das ist zwar witzlos wie Schule ohne schwänzen."
Gegen ein paar mal schwänzen is ja nichts zu sagen man sollte sich erst Gedanken machen wenn man bei "Taff" oder "Sam" ist weil man so ein schlimmer Schüler ist und 1/2 Jahr geschwänzt hatt.
Weiss nicht warum hier manche was von Leben "versauen" schreiben...


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Flywa schrieb:


> Ich zitiere an deisem Punkt einfach mal die Absoluten Beginner:"Das ist zwar witzlos wie Schule ohne schwänzen."
> Gegen ein paar mal schwänzen is ja nichts zu sagen man sollte sich erst Gedanken machen wenn man bei "Taff" oder "Sam" ist weil man so ein schlimmer Schüler ist und 1/2 Jahr geschwänzt hatt.
> Weiss nicht warum hier manche was von Leben "versauen" schreiben...




ach die kacke ist doch e nur geschauspielert pff man Glaub nicht alls was In der glotze Gezeigt wirt


----------



## Xestil (10. November 2008)

Ich habe erst um 18:00 Uhr Schulschluss (Schweiz), danach gehe ich mit Freunden Wrestling Live kuken in Zürich und schreie den ganzen Tag, komme nach Hause und schwänze den Freitag wenni müde bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Interresiert zwar niemanden wollts aber los werden!

Baba


----------



## Nashan (10. November 2008)

Es gab da mal ein schönes Zitat aus einem bekanntem Chat-Tool:

"sheise 10te klasse net gschaft"
"afk zoggen"


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Xestil schrieb:


> Ich habe erst um 18:00 Uhr Schulschluss (Schweiz), danach gehe ich mit Freunden Wrestling Live kuken in Zürich und schreie den ganzen Tag, komme nach Hause und schwänze den Freitag wenni müde bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wo bitte schön hat man schul schluss um18 ??? in der schweiz WTF^^ XD


----------



## Gishuar (10. November 2008)

Flywa schrieb:


> Ich zitiere an deisem Punkt einfach mal die Absoluten Beginner:"Das ist zwar witzlos wie Schule ohne schwänzen."
> Gegen ein paar mal schwänzen is ja nichts zu sagen man sollte sich erst Gedanken machen wenn man bei "Taff" oder "Sam" ist weil man so ein schlimmer Schüler ist und 1/2 Jahr geschwänzt hatt.
> Weiss nicht warum hier manche was von Leben "versauen" schreiben...




100% sign !

ich mach auch gerade mein abi und mich wird nichts daran 
hindern am donnerstag und freitag blau zu machen ;J


----------



## todessänger (10. November 2008)

Jo Leute bin auch in der 10. Aber Kommt schonwegen einem Tag so ein Drama draus zu machen wie ``Real life ist wichtiger und bla bla bla
Logo is RL wichtiger aber an diese paar stunden des realeses wird man sich einfach Noch lange dran erinnern und die spannung dabei zu sein und und und
Du hast noch weitere 300 tage Schule im Jahr da kanste dich ruig konzentrieren. Wenn man bedankt aus welch anderen Gründen die Schule nicht besucht?
Kann man ruig mal einen Tag für ein Hobby Verwenden, welches man warscheinlich iehmlich viel intensiever betreibt als manch anderes.
wenn man z.B. Die Schule für ein Fussball-match nicht besucht sagt ja auch niemand was.

Naja meine Meinung


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (10. November 2008)

Chyna schrieb:


> ich hab nen super tipp: geh in die schule. bis die server richtig funktionieren ist eh wochenende



Jo würde ich auch sagen^^
d[-.-]b


----------



## todessänger (10. November 2008)

Ja ich weiss, Sau viele Rechtschreibfehler, aber scheiss drauf!


----------



## Rheagar (10. November 2008)

Bashrizor schrieb:


> jetz überleg dir mal...
> du willst also schule schwänzen für ein SPIEL
> du gibst dein leben auf für ein SPIEL
> überleg mal was du da machst
> ...




Ok, nehmen wir mal an du wirst plötzlichen von einer sehr akuten Grippe ans Bett gefesselt.
Der Doktor steht neben dir mit einem traurigem Gesicht, deine Mutter ist den Tränen nahe.
Sagt der Doktor: " Ich muss sie leider für 2 Tage krankschreiben "
Patient: " NAAAIIIIN!!!! Mein LEBEN ist ZERSTÖRT!!!! Wir lernen morgen den Dreisatz da MUSS ich in der Schule sein ansonsten kann ich den Stoff nie nie wieder nachholen!
Mutter: "Och Bubi ich mach mir solche Sorgen was aus dir wird! *heul*

Übertreibs du mal net. Lebst du für die Schule? Ganz ehrlich? Bist du bestrebt immer das zu tun was die Gesellschaft sagt?  Immer? Überall? Bist du ein anständiger Bürger der sich noch nieeee etwas zu schulden kommen hat lassen?

Wenn du diese Fragen mit Ja beantwortest kannst du ein wunderbar funktionierender Teil unserer Gesellschaft sein.
Allerdings wirst du nie über einen bestimmten Horizont hinausblicken können.


----------



## mystikz (10. November 2008)

also an die leute die sagen ...geh lieber schule kannst danach immer noch zocken ...wird die log in phase net so heftig naja...

aber in deutschland gibs welche die net schwänzen wollen das heißt ca um 13-14 uhr haben alle schüler schule aus die zu schule gehn und dann laggen die server noch mehr als wenn man schwäzen würde.^^


----------



## Tal (10. November 2008)

Kandramas schrieb:


> Heyho,
> also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir eine gute Ausrede empfehlen könnt, um am 13. zuhause bleiben zu können. Gehe noch in die 10. Klasse -.- Und naja, ich glaub meine Eltern wäre mit : "Naja, neues WoW kommt raus, darf ich zuhause bleiben?" nicht so zufrieden. ^^
> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? ^^
> 
> ...


Ja, sag deinem Vater er soll dir mal den Hintern versohlen und dir wichtige sachen fürs eben beibringen. 

Falls das ncihts für dich ist versuchs mir: Aber Mama, meine Augen brennen wenn cih sie vom Bildschirm abwende ... ach ja, wenn du in die Stadt gehst, kannst mir da bitte Augentropfen mitbringen.


----------



## Balanvallet (10. November 2008)

naja das game kommt vormittags mit der post..eh er fertig is mit installieren und so is schule auch shcon aus....also zeit gespart^^


----------



## Nimbe (10. November 2008)

jaja die schule ich treff mich mit den schulkollegen um 7:30 vor der schule dann gehn wir gemütlich einen trinken und um 8:00 stellen wir uns beim geschäft an(zum glück schon vorbestellt) dann fahren wir nach hause und fluchen via skype über lags.

na und einen tag schule verpasst is doch wayne. wegen einem tag  wird nix passieren oder sind alle leute die öfters krank sind weniger erfolgreich wie andere? nein ich denke nich.

aber schlimmer wies auf der beta wirds nich werden, also zocken is sicher drin, besonders auf diesen leichenservern xD
aber frostwolf die tun mir jetz schon leid xD


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> jaja die schule ich treff mich mit den schulkollegen um 7:30 vor der schule dann gehn wir gemütlich einen trinken und um 8:00 stellen wir uns beim geschäft an(zum glück schon vorbestellt) dann fahren wir nach hause und fluchen via skype über lags.
> 
> na und einen tag schule verpasst is doch wayne. wegen einem tag  wird nix passieren oder sind alle leute die öfters krank sind weniger erfolgreich wie andere? nein ich denke nich.
> 
> ...





Schlimmer  Alls in der Beta kanns nicht WERDE???? oh doch mein Junge dass wirst du sehen XD


----------



## GerriG (11. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> sag einfach ihr hättet im Bio Unterricht Ebola-Kulturen gezüchtet zu Studienzwecken.
> 
> Und trotz strenger Sicherheitsvorkehrungen  bestünde nun der Verdacht, dass einige Schüler (zu denen du leider auch gehörtst) infiziert sein könnten.
> Um Mitschüler nicht zu gefährden müssen alle Bertroffenen nun 3 Tage zu Hause bleiben.



Manchmal liebe ich deine Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (11. November 2008)

Balanvallet schrieb:


> naja das game kommt vormittags mit der post..eh er fertig is mit installieren und so is schule auch shcon aus....also zeit gespart^^


ich kenn leute dies jetzt schon haben weil sich einige verkaeufer nicht ans releasedatum gehalten haben :-)

ich werd mir trotzdem den mitternachtsverkauf im mediamarkt geben. ist bestimmt lustig. auch wenn ich weiss wo ichs heute schon bekomme :-)


----------



## Shelong (11. November 2008)

Klare Sache: Geh in die Schule!

Mit dem Zocken kannste im Regelfall kein Geld verdienen. Mach erstmal Abi... als Student haste dann genug Zeit zum spielen xD

Btw.: Bestells dir noch schnell vor und hoff dass es schon n tag früher hast ;-). Dann kannste schon vor den ganzen Suchtis zocken, die sich die Expansion um 0:00 kaufen!


----------



## Deanne (11. November 2008)

Willst du einen ehrlichen Ratschlag? Geh zur Schule. Kein Game der Welt ist es Wert, Unterrichtsinhalte zu verpassen und grundlos Fehlstunden anzuhäufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aloren (11. November 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Willst du einen ehrlichen Ratschlag? Geh zur Schule. Kein Game der Welt ist es Wert, Unterrichtsinhalte zu verpassen und grundlos Fehlstunden anzuhäufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



100% /sign
Meiner Meinung nach geht es darum, wofür die schwänzt. Man muss einfach sagen, es ist und bleibt ein Spiel. Egal, ob du einer der ersten bist, die einen Fuß auf Northrend setzen, das zählt da draussen in der großen weiten Welt nicht. Sicher, von einem Tag wird aus dir kein Looser. Aber es ist immer dieser eine Tag, mit dem alles anfängt. Ich freu mich auch auf das Spiel aber mir würde es nicht im Traum einfallen, dafür blau zu machen ! Ich seh euch alle dann schon da hocken, wie ihr weinend vor dem Monitor sitzt, Blizzard verflucht, weil die Server laggen und dafür habt ihr einen Tag blau gemacht ?
Ich meine, muss jeder selbst wissen. Ein Tag mag nicht schlimm sein, aber wer wegen einem Spiel schon schwänzt, der wird es irgendwann wegen noch größerer Nichtigkeiten tun.
Und WoW mit anderen Hobbies zu vergleichen ist, in meinen Augen, Schwachsinn. Sport z.B. ist wesentlich gesünder als es WoW je sein wird.
Nur meine Meinung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

